# Discussion thread: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)



## koala

UPDATE 15 August 2008
Did some circuit tuning tonight. Initially the 1-turn trimpot was 50k ohm, but it wasn't providing enough resistance for a low-low. So I tried 500k, it works nicely but there's too much resistance the LEDs turn off at about 300k. The trimpot has a total rotational angle of 240degress. Which means roughly ~2k change with every 1 degree of adjustment. It's a pain to micro-adjust the 500k. The next step down from 500kOhm I could source is 200kOhm. It's 0.8k change every 1 degree of adjustment. Which is a good balance between low-low and easy micro-tuning.

UPDATE 26 July 2008
Okay, I have received the spring steel sheets few weeks ago, seems nice but it's coated with some sort of blue coat making it unsolderable and non conductive. It would be a lot of work to polish and cut, so $25 down the drain. I guess I shall stick with plan B, K&S 0.015" spring steel wire.

The thin spring steel wire only requires a small solder pad for attachment. Which means I have more space. I think I can do a slight redesign to the position of the components so I can include a hole for the trimpot access. I felt that this is important because I was getting really tired of removing the screws and circuit board from the bezel to do a slight adjustment to the trimpot.

Once I am satisfied and confident with the final design I will make the final prototype for testing and then send the circuit for pcb production. I hope that you understand that a simple screwup means the end product(circuit board) will become useless and that will result in a lot of wasted cost. Once again I am sorry for the delay I have lots to do(many distractions too ), don't wish to rush this out.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all,

I made the rings a few weeks ago but hesitated to post because I was having a couple of issues such as alignment problems and etc which I will discuss later tonight.

Firstly, I need to know how many people are interested in the Onion Rings. It's not going to cost a lot so I can make them first but I need to know the numbers so I won't have surplus lying around my tiny shack.

*A2 dumb LED rings (Onion Ring)
Quick Specs
*1) Linear constant current regulation, 3 individual channel.
2) Adjustable output 2-38mA per LED via trimpot.
3) Accepts Rechargeable Lithium-Ion.
4) Direct replacement, no mods required.


* A2 dumb LED rings (Onion Ring)
*Basically this is a A2 Ring with a LED driver which limits the current to 2-38mA per LED. The LEDs are plugged into the machine sockets which makes them user replaceable. This means Onion Ring owners can buy whatever LEDs you wish regardless the color/forward voltage and plug it in without frying them. No soldering required!

The LED driver has a current control pin and it has 3 separate channels at max 38mA each. It has a max input voltage of 6v which is perfect for the A2. Rechargeable users fear not, because I have included a beefy low dropout voltage regulator which limits the voltage to 4.8volts. The LDO regulator has a typical dropout voltage of 0.29v at 150mA. On top of that, it will work even when the voltage drops below 4.8volts. So the LEDs will still shine and suck the battery quite dry. At this point, the current to the LEDs will start to drop even though the input voltage is higher than the forward voltage of the LEDs. The reason is because the source voltage of the trimpot(current control) is tied to the output voltage of the LDO regulator.

The orientation of the trimpot seems normal but for it's really pain for someone without a power supply to make random adjustments. Initially I wanted to make a hole in the circuit board big enough for a philips screwdriver to go through. This makes current adjustment easy, without having to remove the Onion Ring but with the introduction of leaf springs it's no longer possible. Unfortunately there isn't enough space, the leaf spring will cover the hole and thus prevent access. So be it, the trimpot will stay that way.

Down side of this system is the max 38mA per LED drive current. This is the limitation(120mA total) of the LED driver. I've seen some high power 5mms claim to take 150mA so it will be under driven. If required I will just build a clone of the original A2 ring with resistor limited to 150mA per LED rings if anyone need them.

So why Onion Ring? Well it makes me cry when I look at it. It looks so cool but yet so much technical issues to deal with 

*Some Issues
*The number #1 issue is with the alignment. I think I have not got it perfectly right. The original A2 rings has larger screw holes which is good because the holes on the circuit board don't need to be precise. The problem with the Onion Ring is that there's not a lot of space for a big screw hole. I think I could thin the tracks and increase the size of the screw holes.

Secondly, the machine sockets raise the total height of the LEDs by 1-2mm. This may cause problems with non Nichia LEDs. I have not investigated thoroughly yet I will have to look into it later.

Finally, I haven't quite found a solution to the leaf springs on the underside of the circuit board. I am thinking of brass sheets. Easily soldered and quite flexible. I tried some thin ones from my stash but the spring rate is too soft. I'll see what I can get and post them as soon as I found a good one.

Oh, If you are getting confused from reading these that's because I speak mainly broken English. 






I love this holder, it's perfect for holding PCB and heavy enough not to move around when I poke it with my solder iron.






I begin to understand that stuffing in additional components is not an easy task. 
Shiny stuff is lacquer to prevent shorts when installed. Note the current adjust trimpot at 2 o'clock :naughty:.






The LED driver(above the resistor marked 203) has a lead pitch of 0.65mm.
The body is about 2x1.25mm. Its' dimension is perfect for such application.






Lets play "Spot the led driver" :naughty:






The three pairs of gold plated machine sockets(grey) on the right are actually DIP machine sockets, reduce from 40 pins sockets. 
The LEDs in the machine sockets are slightly taller than the original A2 ring. 






Not done with the leaf springs yet. I'm thinking brass.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

Moved to Sales post.


----------



## bxstylez

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

i'm interested in a few, depending on price ;]

.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

Definitely interested. Those nasty LEDs in my stock A2 ring have got to go.
I'm also interested in more complex and expensive setups but this is a great start.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

So this would work with 2 whites and a red LED? I was thinking that it might give better color rendition set up like that.

-LT



edit: interested in one based on answer below


----------



## Grox

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

Awesome!

I love the socket idea - that's too cool 

Count me in for one!

Great work Vincent!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*



Lunal_Tic said:


> So this would work with 2 whites and a red LED?



Yes that's right, see last pic. The LED driver has 3 independent channels. Regardless of what LED you plug in, it will be driven at the set current level.

Mix and match color is fine.


----------



## DM51

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

Great work! I'm definitely interested.

How bright would this be when driven at the 40mA you say, compared to the stock A2 LEDs?

You say you could bump it up to 150mA if required - forgive the ignorant Q, but is there a downside to doing that, apart from (presumably) an effect on run-time?


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*



DM51 said:


> Great work! I'm definitely interested.
> 
> How bright would this be when driven at the 40mA you say, compared to the stock A2 LEDs?
> 
> You say you could bump it up to 150mA if required - forgive the ignorant Q, but is there a downside to doing that, apart from (presumably) an effect on run-time?



I don't know what Nichias the A2 has. Looking at my green LED A2 ring it has 33ohm resistors. Say the forward voltage of green LED is known to be [email protected] and input voltage of 2xCR123 is 6v, they are probably driven at 81mA each. If my maths is correct... yes alarming high.

What I meant is to make a clone A2 ring which is exactly identical as the original SF A2 ring except for the resistors value to bump the current up to 150mA each LED. I have not yet open up my A2 and see how the low mode works so I don't know if there's any downside. I'll look into it soon.


----------



## M.S

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Looks great... 
I would take one if you decide to make them available. 
It's good idea to socket the leds, makes testing of different colours easy.


----------



## Daniel_sk

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll definitely take at least one. It would be still very cheap at $15. 
EXCELLENT WORK!


----------



## Grox

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

Vincent, if I recall correctly, there's a 10ohm resistor in the tailcap that's engaged on low. You'll have to confirm that though...


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*



Grox said:


> Vincent, if I recall correctly, there's a 10ohm resistor in the tailcap that's engaged on low. You'll have to confirm that though...



You are right!  I totally forgotten about that. Thanks Grox!

So for my original A2 Green ring it will be 33ohm(ring) + 10ohm(tailcap) + Xohm lost in the connectors + whatever lost in the circuitry... so probably less than 63mA to each green LED. Which is quite reasonable when the battery is fresh.


----------



## 1 what

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Please save a couple for export to Queensland.


----------



## alantch

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - 1 Color (Onion Rings)*

Interested in 1 depending on price. Thanks for offering these.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be interested in one as well. Very original and versatile design. Great work, Koala! :thumbsup:


Do you know whether the LED driver is compatible with rechargeable 123s (if I can find some that fit)?


----------



## keysandslots

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be interested in one. Instead of brass you might want to consider phosphor bronze. The model railroad people use it for wipers that transfer power from the track to lights in a car or locomotive motors.

Randy


----------



## schiesz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for two. Thanks koala!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for 2.

Thank you!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

oooops......double post


----------



## Gunnerboy

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Carpenter

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

:wave:

Ooh Ooh Ooh. 

Mr. Koala Mr. Koala Mr. Koala


I'm in for one now and based on my eval, more later.


----------



## scottaw

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I just have to say, the level of knowledge and build expertise around CPF is unbelievable. This piece looks great, I may have to buy my first A2.


----------



## this_is_nascar

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Nice work. Put me down for (3) units.


----------



## fnmag

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Well done! _I'm interested. :thumbsup:_


----------



## Tronic

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for 1-2.

Thanks!


----------



## Toglud

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm interested in two.

Thanks
Torben.


----------



## depusm12

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

i would be in for at leas 2.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll be interested in one.


----------



## souptree

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Dependent on price, I am interested in 2. :twothumbs


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm interested in 2, possibly more depending on price.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



souptree said:


> Dependent on price, I am interested in 2. :twothumbs


What he said, but prolly just one.


----------



## yaesumofo

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I need 2 please.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Any shot at getting plain fixed LED rings? I am too dumb for the dumb rings. Maybe the idiot cousin ring?


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



UnderTheWeepingMoon said:


> Do you know whether the LED driver is compatible with rechargeable 123s (if I can find some that fit)?



Yes it will work with rechargeables a-ok. See paragraph 4 of first post.



keysandslots said:


> I'd be interested in one. Instead of brass you might want to consider phosphor bronze. The model railroad people use it for wipers that transfer power from the track to lights in a car or locomotive motors.


Interesting Randy, I will look into it. Thanks!




Sgt. LED said:


> Any shot at getting plain fixed LED rings? I am too dumb for the dumb rings. Maybe the idiot cousin ring?



If you don't mind me etch the boards manually, then yes why not. It will look like the board in the picture with less parts. It will be similar to the SF original A2 ring. Another choic is to modified the Onion Ring boards to run without the voltage regulator. I am guessing 1/2 the price of Onion Ring.


----------



## tsl

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be interested in one.

Would we have the option of a LED that's close in tint to the white THC3? I have that in my other A2 and like the tint.


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm interested for one.


----------



## eshishlo

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would take a couple!!
These look awesome!


----------



## JakeGMCHD

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd take 2-3 depending on price. Looks good.


----------



## leukos

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be in for at least one as well. It's not quite an Aviatrix, but these are looking really good!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll make microcontroller versions of A2 rings in the future but for now I wish to start simple.


----------



## Cuso

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Will you be providing the LEDS also?? I'll buy an A2 just to get one of these, so count me in. :green:


----------



## gswitter

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll definitely be in for one.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Cuso said:


> Will you be providing the LEDS also?? I'll buy an A2 just to get one of these, so count me in. :green:



I don't know what sort of LED I could get and I'm not sure if I will be stocking them. I'll let you all know when I've decided.


----------



## jdriller

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Wow, very cool. I'm in for 2.


----------



## AvroArrow

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for 2, maybe 3 depending on price.


----------



## werdnawee

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

G'Day from WA!!!

Here's my sad story (wallet sad, not me really)

After reading most of the links about the A2 and the unfrosted bulb, I bought an A2 with white LEDs online.

Then I read HALF way through the Aviatrix Mods link and thought "WOW!!!, that would be amazing. I'm gonna need a stock A2 and an A2 with Aviatrix Mods"

So I bought ANOTHER A2 online that I would mod with the Aviatrix.

That's right, I read the other HALF of the Aviatrix Mods thread and was really, really disappointed with all the Atomic Chicken issues.

And my A2's haven't arrived yet.

Sorry, long story short, I will need to read the info above again to see what the Onion Ring can do BUT....

I would definately be in for 1-2.


----------



## socom1970

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would definitely be in for 2 or 3. Do you know what color choices for led's we have to choose from? I might want 5 or 6 depending on what colors are available. Great job, Koala!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Penguin

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll definately take one!


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

This looks awesome. I'd be in for one or two.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Ok this is great news, seems there's enough demand for the circuit board to be made professionally. So be it, I'll send off the cad file as soon as I've perfected the alignments. I have 23pcs of LED driver with me, I have to order more as soon as the PCBs are ready. 

Last night I was checking out some ebay chinese LEDs that I have. I tried to push em into the A2 LED slots but they won't go in. Turns out they have a larger base. A Nichia 5mm has 5.5mm base where as the chinese leds base are 5.6mm. I am amazed with the tolerance of Surefire A2 head here. Having said that, I'll include LEDs if it's not too costly and sorry I don't have a warehouse so I can't provide every single LED model in this world.


----------



## Kraeken

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one or two as well.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*


Cool set me up a ring with fixed led's then. I just want true white 5mm led's that are not overdriven. And not dim.....
Like you said, start off as simple as possible. A ring that looks just like SF's but with good led's and a proper resistor value is pretty simple. My only trouble is getting some fundage out to you.....
Does Australia take USPS international money orders?


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Sgt. LED - The USPS thingy will cost(commission fees) more than what you are buying... PM sent.


----------



## RobbW

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm definitely in. Can't wait!


----------



## McGizmo

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

koala,
That's really a cool upgrade you have there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jefft

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

At least 1 for me....


----------



## MikeM

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll take one.......if you can load it with LED's.LOL

Mike


----------



## benyosh

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala, if your E-MT drop-ins are any indication, im sure these Onion Rings will be a hit - count me in.


----------



## BugLightGeek

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Will this allow me to put in 3 different colored LED's and choose between them or will this just light up all 3 at once? :thinking:


----------



## schiesz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

If they are all plugged in, they will all light up. I can't imagine there can be a processor on there for ~$15.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



BugLightGeek said:


> Will this allow me to put in 3 different colored LED's and choose between them or will this just light up all 3 at once? :thinking:


Speaking of which... Vince, will the Onion Ring work with just one LED in place? (I'm thinking über low LED level.)


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for two. judging by your MicroTower this should be good.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



BugLightGeek said:


> Will this allow me to put in 3 different colored LED's and choose between them or will this just light up all 3 at once? :thinking:



As the name suggest "dumb", they light up 3 at once.


Think of it as the original A2 ring, plus a LDO voltage regulator so it works with rechageables and a LED driver which supplies a safe constant current(user-adjustable) to the LEDs. And nothing else. Nothing fancy or tricky.

I am scare to #@$# to make microcontroller versions because someone's lawyer may come after me :nana::nana::nana:.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



greenLED said:


> Speaking of which... Vince, will the Onion Ring work with just one LED in place? (I'm thinking über low LED level.)



Yes it will work with 1 LED but it has to be in the first channel of the LED driver otherwise it won't regulate properly. 
Shall I send you datasheet of the LED driver? I'll PM you right away.


----------



## cnjl3

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I will wait for Version 2.




koala said:


> I'll make microcontroller versions of A2 rings in the future but for now I wish to start simple.


----------



## SaturnNyne

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I've found I don't have a lot of use for my A2 so I skipped the aviatrix because I couldn't justify investing that much in it, but I'd be interested in one of these if it's affordable enough. As much as I like my unique Y-G leds, being able to switch to red would make it a lot more useful for me. I'd probably like to have the leds included though, since I'm not sure where to buy 5mms.


----------



## climberkid

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

you have so much demand for these, luckily time is no option for me. i will take 1-2 depending on final demands for it. i cant wait to learn more.


----------



## schiesz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



SaturnNyne said:


> I'd probably like to have the leds included though, since I'm not sure where to buy 5mms.



Be careful, you might have your Flashaholic status revoked if you really don't know anywhere to buy any 5mm LED's!


----------



## SaturnNyne

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



schiesz said:


> Be careful, you might have your Flashaholic status revoked if you really don't know anywhere to buy any 5mm LED's!


Uh oh... But I'm a power-LED/incandescent/hotwire flashaholic! I generally like my LEDs (potentially) bright and with a non-horrible white tint... 

But now that you've shamed me I'll have to go figure out where I can get them. :sigh:


----------



## schiesz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



SaturnNyne said:


> Uh oh... But I'm a power-LED/incandescent/hotwire flashaholic! I generally like my LEDs (potentially) bright and with a non-horrible white tint...



Its really not that hard. Where do you buy your power LED's? The Shoppe, DX? Thats a good start. Then there is Newark, digikey, and even radio shack. I hear ya though, there wasn't much use to bother with them before this


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

These are so cool (and so cheap!) that I'm going to express my interest for one more just in case I get an A2 sometime in the future.


----------



## climberkid

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



KeyGrip said:


> These are so cool (and so cheap!) that I'm going to express my interest for one more just in case I get an A2 sometime in the future.


yeah thats what im sayin grip! i dont have one yet. i have to wait 2 months before i can spend more, cuz i just bought 4 lights this week (thats 2 months of expendables i have budgeted) lol 

edit: 6 lights this week


----------



## SaturnNyne

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



schiesz said:


> Its really not that hard. Where do you buy your power LED's? The Shoppe, DX? Thats a good start. Then there is Newark, digikey, and even radio shack. I hear ya though, there wasn't much use to bother with them before this


Exactly, I truly never had any need or desire to buy a 5mm before this ring. I can't even remember the place I last bought an led from, it's been a long time since I've felt like upgrading something, but after looking around I did find that the Shoppe has a small 5mm selection, as you say. So if I must buy my own, I'll find a way... er, like a proper flashaholic. I guess.


----------



## Tronic

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

koala, 

I am also interested in the datasheet of the LED driver. 
Do you have a datasheet of the LDO?

-Daniel


koala said:


> Yes it will work with 1 LED but it has to be in the first channel of the LED driver otherwise it won't regulate properly.
> Shall I send you datasheet of the LED driver? I'll PM you right away.


----------



## acourvil

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would be interested in getting 2 or 3 of these.


----------



## SolarMan

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Yes, I will buy one of these!


----------



## cbdudley

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for at least two of these!


----------



## strideredc

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

hi,

count me in for one...


----------



## Optik49

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I’m interested in one. I would love to see some beam shots side by side with a stock A2.


----------



## Aussie Cheese

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

in for 1


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> I am scare to #@$# to make microcontroller versions because someone's lawyer may come after me :nana:



He would probably have to pay the lawyer with all the un-refunded paypal payments :green:

Thanks for making this for us, I can't wait to try it out. By the time I'm done modding with different things (Removed the plastic lanyard clip, installed unfrosted LF HO-A2, oregonshooter delrin tailcap guard, Onion Ring w/SMJLEDs, glow rings, short pocketclip, lanyard with nano-Ti clip, AW RCR123a's) my A2 is going to be unrecognizable.


Just kidding about the glow rings. :laughing:

(And I still need a holster. :shakehead)


----------



## shroomy

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

These sound great, I'll definitely be in for one, unless of course your plans for later versions are 'multi-modal.'


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I got 3 SMJled's stashed standing by for idiot cousin!:thumbsup:

This is actually a free bump! Anyone else want one of these super onions?


----------



## iNDiGLo

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Sweet. I'm in for 2. :nana:


----------



## GRoLED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll be in for 1:twothumbs


----------



## JJV

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

You know what, I don't even have an A2 yet, but I'd be in for 1. I'm a novice at this-how easy would it be to install the LEDs?


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



JJV said:


> You know what, I don't even have an A2 yet, but I'd be in for 1. I'm a novice at this-how easy would it be to install the LEDs?



Sounds like just snipping the wires and plugging them in.


----------



## quokked

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

In for one ring, 

my E-MT is still the most awesome flood ever built


----------



## Well-Lit

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for two...................:thumbsup:

*Bob*


----------



## Low_Rider

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I’m just wondering if someone could please post the Inside Diameter and Outside Diameter of these beauties? :thinking:

I may be interested in a few of these if the numbers work out for me. 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## xcel730

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I want one. 
Now where can I pick up some LEDs?


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

SMJled's are at the shoppe.


----------



## alantch

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Any updates on the progress of the rings?


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I got word last week he has solved the leaf spring issue.

Should be up and running really soon!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Few weeks ago, somedumbwit emailed me and it accused me that I run my thread like dangling food in front of a hungry crowd every once a while. And I do that to buy time to delay the project as long as possible. It also said that I should finish one projeck before starting another.

So yes I admit, I am damn slow and I have no time management at all. Are you happy now? I never receive any funds for fueling any project, everything is out of my own pocket. I owe nobody no nothing. I don't have a lease I don't have credit bills. *So why should I rush the work and risk a half working product for 99% of other patient cpf members?* I seriously don't give a flying x about what it said but it does make me feel a little sad.

So I decided I shall not do small updates anymore and take the dumbwit's advise to work on the project and finish them as soon as possible. And I will work on it as long as it takes to perfect the product. So I calculated, I have 2-3 hours every night after work, and I am usually out during the weekends. That's max 15hours a week of studying, design, experiment and testing. That is if I am not overly drained by those windows servers and cisco routers.

Ok having said that, I slip in a small update. This is great achievement for me if anyone cares. I tried many types of sheet metal as the leaf spring on the underside of the A2 Ring. Most of them are too thick and way too soft. I found some spring steel sheet, I ordered two thickness to try them out, they are on the way. Hopefully they can be soldered. If not I will have to pull the last trick, is to scratch the leaf spring idea and use angled spring wires instead of sheets. I have tested them, they work as well as the leaf springs. I want to stick with the leaf springs because I ordered them, but then I realised that the angled spring wires has smaller diameter that requires less space on the Onion Ring... 

The springs are not very important for the main bulb to work. The main bulb black body presses directly on PCB, the leaf springs is the positive path of the led ring which transfer the battery power to the ring. I have a feeling it will be angled spring wires as the final result because the spring steel sheet may not be easy to cut, I will need a punch to do that. We'll see when they arrives...


----------



## Grox

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Vincent, don't listen to the idiots. They should be grateful that you are providing the service you do, at a low cost and that you are keeping in touch with us at all. You do what you have to do, in your own time. Don't worry about impatient fools.

Back on topic, thanks for the update!


----------



## Low_Rider

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

It’s pretty pathetic that there’s an ungrateful idiot out there who has nothing better to do but attack someone who’s not only providing a service to the community, but also advancing the “art”.  Vincent, please ignore this clown, I’m sure that the majority in this thread would much rather read about any updates you may have, than wait in silence for a finished product. :thumbsup:

Thank you for the update and spending the time that you have! 

Dave.


----------



## DM51

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Agreed. It is very interesting to follow a project and get updates on how it is coming along. I find it fascinating to watch someone doing something way beyond my expertise, especially if he is kind enough to take the time to explain his thinking and methods, as you are doing. 

I can see I'm not the only one who is grateful to you for your occasional commentary on progress. Don’t be put off by one churlish and over-impatient person.


----------



## Norm

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Grox said:


> Vincent, don't listen to the idiots. They should be grateful that you are providing the service you do, at a low cost and that you are keeping in touch with us at all. You do what you have to do, in your own time. Don't worry about impatient fools.
> 
> Back on topic, thanks for the update!


Paul is absolutely right Vincent, without people like yourself there wouldn't be this sort of project available to the vast majority of CPFers who have neither the expertise or knowledge to make this sort of thing possible.
I hope you added that particular member to your ignore list. :thumbsdow
Norm


----------



## Katdaddy

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Grox said:


> Vincent, don't listen to the idiots. They should be grateful that you are providing the service you do, at a low cost and that you are keeping in touch with us at all. You do what you have to do, in your own time. Don't worry about impatient fools.
> 
> Back on topic, thanks for the update!


 
Let the idiot build his own version if he doesn't like the way you are going about it. More thanks to you!!!


----------



## alantch

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

koala, thanks for the update. Ignore the idiot who apparently does not appreciate your efforts here. It's people like you that makes CPF a special place. Keep up the good work and take your time in making this the best and most affordable LED ring for the A2, bar none.


----------



## TJx

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for 2.
Thanks!!!


----------



## jchoo

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one.


----------



## gswitter

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I previously indicated an interest in one... make that three.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I saw the update and can't wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Shhhhhhhh  arghh I thought I could let this thread bury for a while and ambush when it's done, you guys spoil the fun


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

No way, I've been looking for it for too long not to keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## z-b-i

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one ring.


----------



## alantch

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Well, your ambush update worked for all of 2 days  Thanks for the update.


----------



## RobbW

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one if you can supply LEDs. I'm not picky about which ones--I'm just ignorant about them and need it to be as easy as possible. Thanks for taking on this project!


----------



## derfyled

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala,

I would like to be on the list of interested if it's not too late. This seems to be what I was waiting for buying an A2.

Thank's !


----------



## zipplet

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi,

I don't even have my A2 yet but I'd like to register my interest to try one of these out. Would be interesting to try other LED colours in my A2 once it arrives (it's being shipped to me right now). I don't need LEDs to be supplied because I know where to source them... but if you do sell kits with LEDs that's fine too.

Thanks.


----------



## Filip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi, I'm in for 1 (if it's not too late... and you are willing to send it to Europe, no matter the shipment cost).


----------



## mangogate

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hey hey, thanks to everyone who has posted. There's no need to express your interest anymore. At first I wasn't sure about the demand, now I do. There is no list to queue up, this is no pre-order. I think there should be enough for everyone.

Shipment cost should be under $4 or less if I keep the whole package less than 20mm thickness. I'll update again when I received the circuit boards. Probably one or two weeks time.

Regarding the Nichia LEDs, I won't be supplying them, too costly for me. Instead, I will supply other LEDs. The LEDs need a bit of work, the skirt at the base has to be filed in order for them to fit. I see what I can get and do an update.

Vincent.


----------



## Daniel_sk

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thank you for the update. I am really looking forward to the final product. This is what I have been waiting for so long (especially after the Bawko fiasco :mecry. 
Thanks.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

YES YES YES YES!

Yeah I'm a little excited.


----------



## leukos

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

:thumbsup: Thanks for the update and I'm certainly looking forward to the final product!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi all,

I have updated post #2, still waiting for the LEDs to arrive. Once they are here I'll do beamshots at 20mA.

I'm not sure what colors you all like I'm just going to stock them blindly. 
The 380-385nm UV Leds are not cheap, somewhere $2ea, anyone?

Vincent.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I can now do paypal!
And I don't need the LED's as I have 3 uncut SMJLED's lying here waiting.

Now on the output adjustment thing, how do I know where it's best to set it for my particular LED's? To me screaming output is not as important as having the LED's live as long as they are supposed to, that and having them true white. I plan on sticking to primary cells at this point.

EDIT!: I'll go ahead an take a pack of snow and pay the 1.50 for you to trim them. Just in case the Smj's aren't quite the right tint for me.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm so excited to get these!

I'm sure I'll just buy a package or two of each color. I'm still in for 3 onion rings!:thumbsup:

BTW.....There is a package on its way to you


----------



## RobbW

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala,

Thanks for the update! LED price is not a deal breaker for me. They cost what they cost, and compared to the price of an A2 they will be cheap.

As for color, I want whatever will give natural light. Something I can use in the house at night, camping in the woods, and get good color rendition. I'm not choosy, but would like better than the angry blue of a stock A2.

Thanks for sticking with this project! :twothumbs


----------



## tsl

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have updated post #2, still waiting for the LEDs to arrive. Once they are here I'll do beamshots at 20mA.


 
Vincent,

Do you know what the color temp is supposed to be with the white and the snow white LEDs?

This really is an AWESOME project. One of the big gripes about the A2 was not being able to change out the LED ring. Now, we'll have the option of using a variety of LEDs, and the price is great!

Thanks!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Sgt. LED said:


> Now on the output adjustment thing, how do I know where it's best to set it for my particular LED's?



I need to work out an instruction sheet or something. The trimpot will have to be marked somehow.



DaFABRICATA said:


> BTW.....There is a package on its way to you



Early christmas present for me? :laughing:



RobbW said:


> I'm not fully, but would like better than the angry blue of a stock A2.


If I am not wrong the 'tint' of the stock A2 is a characteristic of a Nichia LED. I do however prefer smooth white beam. I have a Peak 3 LED snow white, I really like it, I am hoping the LEDs I am getting will be close.



tsl said:


> Do you know what the color temp is supposed to be with the white and the snow white LEDs?



No idea at the moment but I will find out soon and update with details.


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> The 380-385nm UV Leds are not cheap, somewhere $2ea, anyone?



Great work Vince!

I'm interested in UV 380-385 UV LEDs at $2ea. 400's are the best I can easily find around here and they just don't cut it for my use. I'd be even more interested in (and willing to pay more for) 365-370 if you could get them. 

I'm looking at 4-5 rings, and since you went through all the effort to stock LEDs I'll populate them all as well. I'll probably tend towards Amber, Warm White and UV.

Edit: If I'm the only one interested in the UV LEDs or there is a huge minimum order, I'm perfectly happy to pick other colors. My problem tends to be huge min orders when I try to get LEDs so I grab at any chance I can get for the rare ones.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Right I have some info for the snow-white leds. They are 6000K-10000K, will have to wait for them to get here and see.

*mwaldron* - If you tell me where to get those 365-370 UV LEDs, I may be able to work out something. The lower the wavelength the more they cost. I know Photon UV Leds are 375nm.

It is about US$220 for 100pcs Nichia UV 370nm, not include shipping.


----------



## zipplet

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala, since you have gone to the bother of sorting out the LEDs, I think I'll buy a complete package including 1 ring 2 sets of LEDs and pay for you to prepare them for use in the A2 

Can't wait for this to be available.


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

*mwaldron* - If you tell me where to get those 365-370 UV LEDs, I may be able to work out something. The lower the wavelength the more they cost. I know Photon UV Leds are 375nm.

It is about US$220 for 100pcs Nichia UV 370nm, not include shipping.[/quote]

Yep, that's the problem I ran into. I traced 370 right back to Nichia, and the $2.20 each isn't unreasonable but the minimum order of 100 is a killer when you only need at most 10. 

I've seen people spec 365's but I've never sourced a supplier. 

Anyway, I'm in for some rings regardless, and thanks again for all your hard work on getting this project underway. I'm looking forward to your warm white ones as well, I found a nice source of them a while ago with similar specs to what yours show but they were also a minimum order of 100. They were only willing to send me 2 samples, not enough for a A2 mod 

I really should go into the group-buy LED business over at CPFM to get my esoteric LEDs.... There has to be 10 other people who want UV LEDs on these forums...


----------



## leukos

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would go for some low wavelength UV as well if you can find a small purchase source. Otherwise, I'll be in for a few warm white rings.


----------



## AvroArrow

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm still in for a 2 Onion Rings (I know you're not keeping a wanted/waiting list). 

BTW, if you guys are looking for lower wavelength UV LEDs, check out Fox Group. They make 360nm and 350nm 5mm UV LEDs. I got some of these when Chimo did a group buy on these about 3 years ago, but it looks like they've gone up in price since then. What's also lame is that even though it's a Canadian company, they have no Canadian distributors, nor Australian distributors so you may have to get one of the American CPFers to buy some and ship it to you. I checked the US distributor price and the 360nm ones are $3.15 each in 20-100 qty and the 350nm ones are $15.75 each in 20-100 qty. I don't know how well these LEDs handle overdriving versus the Nichia 370nm ones (I believe Arc uses the 370nm Nichia in their AAA-UV), but the Nichias don't look that bad at $2.20 each in 100 qty.


----------



## Blindasabat

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one ring with warm white LEDs cut to fit.

Thanks!


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



AvroArrow said:


> BTW, if you guys are looking for lower wavelength UV LEDs, check out Fox Group. They make 360nm and 350nm 5mm UV LEDs. ... you may have to get one of the American CPFers to buy some and ship it to you. I checked the US distributor price and the 360nm ones are $3.15 each in 20-100 qty and the 350nm ones are $15.75 each in 20-100 qty.



Great find Avro!

Their "internet" distributor DComponets (www.dcomponents.com) gets 24.97 for the 350nm ones and $7.99 for the 360's in quantity of 1-5, and they appear to be willing to sell just 1 (or 3, in our case). Once we get up to Q20 their prices are the same as Aver quoted above. 

I don't want to hijack this thread any further, but I'd be willing to be middle man on this to get our quantity up to that 20+ range (That's only 7 people needing 3 each...) If anyone is intersted PM me, I don't really think there is enough interest to start a full blown group buy thread but if I'm wrong I'll fire one up.

Let's not clutter up Koala's thread anymore. He's spending to much time reading our drival when he could be packaging onion rings!


----------



## jchoo

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

If we can get enough interest together to get 3x360nm LEDs for under $10, I'm in for a set. I'd also like to find a set of high CRI nichias.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



mwaldron said:


> Let's not clutter up Koala's thread anymore. He's spending to much time reading our drival when he could be packaging onion rings!



That's something I wish I could do but unfortunately the project is not going as quickly(or slowly) as I thought. I'm just sitting around waiting for parts to arrive, anxiously like you guys... Some of the parts like the LED driver is special order, they are not stocked. Need at least two more weeks. I wasn't confident enough to preorder parts in the early stages, in case I have major issues with the project. I want to maintain a low risk for myself, a bit unfair for you all but I have no choice.

It's almost 3 months since my first post. I wished my first post was last week but I could not contain my excitement. I know there are people who are dying to get one. Please be patient, it's coming soon. Go play with your other lights, clean the threads, or write a review, take out the trash or something . If you can't wait, I'm sorry I cant help you, get a modder and do the swap for you. 

I have 4pcs of the Fox 360-365nm 5mm LEDs I bought from a member who got it from the cpfmp groupbuy. From what I could remember the LEDs are not very bright. By bright _I don't mean visibility bright_. I mean the reflectance of fluorescent items. From the PDF, it's uses is for curing applications. I have to dig them out it's somewhere in my stash.

See here for a mini review of Nichia375, Photon370 and Fox350 .

------------

Since I have got everyone's? *Attention, *I take the liberty to discuss some *disadvantages* of the dip machine sockets that holds the LEDs.

A typical dip machine socket is used to hold IC chip and serve as a semi-permanent installation. This enables quick IC swap. However, the socket contacts are not spring loaded. They may get loose after many cycles. So please don't insert and remove the LEDs as you like, they will not last forever. I have actually tested them to last at least 100 cycles, it will last longer I got tired of abusing it . It should be more than enough for most people.

Secondly... as mention before these machine sockets raise the LEDs by about 1mm or so. This means the base/skirt of the LED has to be filed, for the LED to fit. It's not that hard really. 

Finally, some people may argue that these sockets may introduce contact resistance and reduce the efficiency and output. If so, I will also offer Onion Rings with soldered LED instead of the machine sockets on request. Personally, I am not worried about any of these problems. I think plug and play is pretty cool and the benefits overweight the issues mention above.











I will update the second post with these info later.


----------



## zipplet

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I've tested DIP sockets up to 300 cycles I'd guess with my Z80 homebrew computer project and the NVRAM chip. So I'd say it's safe to assume 250 sockets w/o any kind of problem 

More than likely you'd get 500 cycles before it started to get too loose.


----------



## BobVA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for two (one red one snow white). Thanks for making this available.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Wouldn't it be kind of dangerous to have UV LED's in the A2 since they are always on regardless? Just a thought.

Koala, I'm in no hurry, I'm happy to wait for a nice product. I have plenty of lights to tide me over until then. 

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



zipplet said:


> I've tested DIP sockets up to 300 cycles I'd guess with my Z80 homebrew computer project and the NVRAM chip. So I'd say it's safe to assume 250 sockets w/o any kind of problem
> 
> More than likely you'd get 500 cycles before it started to get too loose.



I have similar experience. Years ago I worked in a computer store as technical service, there was a virus that wipes off bios, I had to hotswap the bios chips to reprogram them. It was hard to remove the chips, the machine sockets are quite tough.

The socket will survive ok if the lead size stay the same. If the next lead going in is smaller size than the previous then we may have a problem with a good fit. I choose the machine sockets because they are small enough to fit on the board and reliable.



ampdude said:


> Wouldn't it be kind of dangerous to have UV LED's in the A2 since they are always on regardless? Just a thought.



I am pretty sure it is a concern. We are dealing with [SIZE=-1]UVA 400nm-315nm here. UVA is the most dangerous[/SIZE] can cause stuff like skin cancer. So better be careful when using/playing UV Leds. I am not sure how much damage can these 5mm do, they are 11mW.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I hadn't thought of that, didn't really think it was an issue.

I was concerned more about possible eye damage to people/animals you shine it at, or damage to your own eyes from constant use.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be in for some nice lower wavelength UV LEDs as well as nicer tint white LEDs. 
In addition I've been searching for yellow-green type 5mm LEDs as well, so if anyone has suggestions for a nice 550-ish peak wavelength 5mm LED send it my way.

I'm definitely still intend on buying an onion ring or two.


----------



## depusm12

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would be in for at least 2 onion rings a red/ and a snow white.


----------



## mitch79

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for two with warm whites.
Any updates Koala?


----------



## keysandslots

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be in for two rings, one all red and one either warm white or snow white, I'm still thinking. Both with modded LEDs installed.

Randy


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi all,

Sorry for the lack of update. I have to put the project on hold for a while. I'm down, I have to deal with my personal issues(sad). I am not in good shape to cope up with the demand so I will return as soon as I am over it.

Vincent.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



I have time and popcorn to spare. Fix yourself first, then the lights.

Take care buddy. Rest peacefully.


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Take care of yourself Vincent, hopefully everything works out for you.


----------



## IcantC

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Looks like a great project, I hope things get better for you. Take care and do not let some person discourage you(the bad mouther).


----------



## greenLED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hey, Vince, my friend. Whatever it is you're going through, I'm wishing you the best so you get back in shape soon.


----------



## strideredc

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

i was away form this for awhile...


vince get better and when you are i will have a few...


----------



## alantch

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*


----------



## senna94

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I hope Vincent is well first and foremost. It is obvious that he has put a lot of time and effort into this project. 
:wave:


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm patiently waiting. Now that I was able to order several Strion kits my A2's are almost perfect, but some onions would bring a tear to my eyes


----------



## IcantC

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Does anyone know if Vincent is doing ok? I know he had some personnal issues and am hoping all is well.


----------



## senna94

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I just hope he hasn't been bit by the AC bug.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hey guys I am fine, don't worry. Thank you all for your concerns.

I am still having some issues with the spring snapping off from the solder when I try to rip it out on purpose so I am trying to rework that bit. Maybe a through hole design will help with the strength.

Sorry, I didn't do much with the onion ring lately, work is slowing me down and I am trying to work things out with my other half... but then this is my personal issues I try not to mix it to the thread.

It's just things doesn't look good so I choose not to post any updates. I already stock many parts and failed a batch of PCB , it'll cost quite a bit if I ever give up. I'll check back once a while. Thank you all for your patient and support.

Vincent.


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

koala, I hope things work out for the best.

Even when things get haywire, I've found out through life experience that sometimes what I thought was best, was not after all!

We are willing to wait for as long as it takes. Judging from what I've seen, I'm sure your product is already even better than what has been made before.

Best to you.


----------



## Illumination

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala - best wishes to you. i hope everything works out away from CPF. we look forward to your contributions, but of course understand other things away from cpf must have priority. good to hear from you.


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hey everybody. Bump to see what's up with the project and to say that I'm still interested in buying whatever happens. I still need to get an A2 first....


----------



## climberkid

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Lol keygrip. that is where i was a few months ago. i was gonna buy an onion ring before i even had a freaking A2. i will buy a UV and a BLUE as soon as they are available.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Put me down for at least one.


----------



## silverwarior

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

i want one too


----------



## tlmzdac

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi Koala,
I got to this thread very late and wish you all the best. If and when you get back to this I'll be very happy. I'm loving the e tower.

Dave


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I am interested in an Onion Ring for some plug-n-play!:twothumbs

Mayo


----------



## shomie911

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Are these available?

I'm definitely interested. :twothumbs


----------



## DM51

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

He has put this project on hold for a while. Please see post #145.


----------



## shomie911

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



DM51 said:


> He has put this project on hold for a while. Please see post #145.



Didn't see that. Thanks.

I wish Koala the best in solving whatever personal issues he has afflicting him.

Put me down for interested whenever they are produced again.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd like on as well ... and 3 each snow, warm white and yellow LEDs.

I am patient, I can wait.

Best wishes to the OP and thanx for the project.

bernie


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I put it on hold so that I could work on it without coming back to the thread and post empty stuff. Anyway I promise to post beam shots of the 5mm Leds that I have, I will do it tonight. They are cheap Leds hopefully the beam shots will help with your decision, the Leds are optional you don't have to purchase them if you don't need them.


----------



## shomie911

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> I put it on hold so that I could work on it without coming back to the thread and post empty stuff. Anyway I promise to post beam shots of the 5mm Leds that I have, I will do it tonight. They are cheap Leds hopefully the beam shots will help with your decision, the Leds are optional you don't have to purchase them if you don't need them.



I'm not sure from your post (and because I'm tired) but are you taking the Onion Ring off hold?

I just said "I'll take it" on a 4-sided A2 with white LEDs and I want to run some rechargeables with it, so I thought getting one of your cool Onion Ring's would be just what it needs. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## type-x

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Im glad this mod isnt dead  I'll be down for one, once you have got everything sorted out.


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thank you for the update.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Post #2 updated with some beamshots.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I am in for a ready to go package with snow LED's!


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Those beamshots are fantastic! Thank you very much.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Great shots !
I won't change ... one ring and 3 snow, 3 warm and 3 yellow LEDs


----------



## Illumination

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

very nice!

which option does the "high CRI" photo represent? 

i think I like the snow best


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Sorry to disappoint you, the Nichia High CRI is from Mcgizmo. It is not a 5mm LED. I posted the photo for a reference.



Illumination said:


> which option does the "high CRI" photo represent?


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm still in for several rings and many leds. And right now I even have some money!! Hrm, wonder what's happening over at CPFM....


----------



## mitch79

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for at least three, probably a couple more.
Preferably with DIP sockets but I'll take what I can get 

Thanks for you efforts and continuing this project Koala. Nice beamshots.


----------



## Grox

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thanks for the beamshots Koala 

I really hope things are going OK for you.

By the way, can you make it to the Melbourne CPF meet in early Jan? See my sig for more.


----------



## shomie911

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Just got my 4-sided A2-WH today.

Can't wait till these LED rings come out, the output on my mine is angry purple. 

The Warm-White and Nichia GS look great.

I can't figure out which one I want more. Probably the GS because of how bright 3 of them together in the A2 will be.

If you don't mind me asking, how long until these are produced?


----------



## divine

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Are you still making these? I'd be interested in a warm white one. 

*edit* I see that this is still in design. I'll be patiently waiting. Thanks for working on this.


----------



## Snow

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for two rings along with white, green, cyan, and yellow LEDs. :twothumbs


----------



## dede

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala,

I am interested in a ring of Snow White and the Warm white LED. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobbW

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm still in for a ring of something that renders colors in the woods naturalistically--I use my A2 for backpacking in teh woods and inside a tent. Glad things are moving along. Can't wait for a release date!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



RobbW said:


> I'm still in for a ring of something that renders colors in the woods naturalistically--I use my A2 for backpacking in teh woods and inside a tent.


What sort of color do you prefer? I ain't no bush person although I would like to be one. Any suggestions will be helpful.




RobbW said:


> Can't wait for a release date!



Tentative date is before April 2009. I won't be at home for more than a month, visiting my parents.
I don't want to sell them before I leave, I'll sell them after I return home so I can respond to orders promptly.


----------



## RobbW

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala, thanks for the quick reply, and no worries about the timeframe. I don't mean to rush anything, I'm just glad the project is moving forward.

I don't know that much about light color, and maybe someone here can chime in with advice, but I think white or yellow-white does best for rendering natural colors.


----------



## Kiessling

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Good news ... thanx. And have a good trip!
bernie :wave:


----------



## divine

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Snow

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I am still very excited about these.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi Koala!!

Hope all is well!!
I am VERY EXCITED about you going through with these!!

Enjoy your time with the parents!!
Have a great time!!


----------



## maxspeeds

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm still looking forward to these as well :twothumbs Thanks for the update, Koala


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll take one with Snow White LEDs already installed (soldered on it, I don't mind). That or High CRI Nichias, if available...

Thanks a lot for your hard work, Koala.

Cheers


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Despite SF announcing the A2L, I don't think the incan A2 has been made redundant yet, especially with great little innovations like the Onion Ring. I'm looking forward to the rings becoming available for order, Koala :thumbsup:.


----------



## bray

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

im very excited about these and im definetely down for a few!


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm still excited about them as well. As for SF announcing a product... well that doesn't mean it will see the light of day anytime soon. :shakehead Besides this way I can put high quality LEDs into my A2 instead of those angry blue nichias.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm interested as well.


----------



## keysandslots

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be in for one, maybe two, as well, something white and bright.

Randy


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*







I'm back from my parents. Here's little picture of the place where I grew up and lived before I migrated to Australia. The front lawn has been paved with cement leaving the rest of the surrounding with lawn because the old man is becoming lazy to do the lawn. 
Hmm I miss the food there arghhhh. Must go back again.

Anyway, here's what I think about the new A2L and A2Z. They are indeed made to replace their predecessor. However, the main LEDs are not incandescent so they are different products to me hence the A2 and A2L designation. I also prefer the clip and design of the incan A2 over the new A2L. A2L seems to look less aggressive and less tactical. 

For me, the new A2L looks like a crippled Kroma. The points where A2L really shine is that it has higher Lumens output, longer battery life and no filament to break. But then, incan is what we are after isn't it? Ok back to the onion rings...


----------



## alantch

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Ah ... you're from boleh land. Kinda guessed you were from these parts.


----------



## silverwarior

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



alantch said:


> Ah ... you're from boleh land. Kinda guessed you were from these parts.


 
me too & still here


----------



## quokked

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> I'm back from my parents. Here's little picture of the place where I grew up and lived before I migrated to Australia. The front lawn has been paved with cement leaving the rest of the surrounding with lawn because the old man is becoming lazy to do the lawn.
> Hmm I miss the food there arghhhh. Must go back again.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I think about the new A2L and A2Z. They are indeed made to replace their predecessor. However, the main LEDs are not incandescent so they are different products to me hence the A2 and A2L designation. I also prefer the clip and design of the incan A2 over the new A2L. A2L seems to look less aggressive and less tactical.
> 
> For me, the new A2L looks like a crippled Kroma. The points where A2L really shine is that it has higher Lumens output, longer battery life and no filament to break. But then, incan is what we are after isn't it? Ok back to the onion rings...



WB koala


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

WB Koala! 

My old man always threatened to pave the lawn, but he was going to paint it green or put down astroturf :thinking:. I have a feeling they would have gotten along great!


----------



## dkk73

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi Koala, 

Cool project. I am a happy new A2 owner. 

I was bummed to learn of the Aviatrix's demise. However, your project is very exciting. 

Count me in for two rings. 

If you are overly delayed trying to work out the materials details, you might consider selling a kit. I would pay for the board and schematic. At some point, I'd like to try modding and this would help me learn. 

Of course, I'd rather pay you for your time and effort and get a complete Onion Ring...  Just a thought.

Thanks,
David


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala,

Count me in for at least one ring. I do need to re-read the post - as it appears that I could buy extra LEDs from you so I could change between say warm white and red.

Neale


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Close to buying time?


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

It sure is! Sorry to keep you guys waiting for so long  
I don't think the spring contact is very well made, but I don't want to delay anymore.
I finally submit the corrected version of PCB design last week so the second batch 
of circuit boards should be here soon. Hopefully I don't screw it up again. 
I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Schweet, I'm still super excited! :naughty:


----------



## depusm12

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would be in for at least 2


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Coolbeans. These violet Nichias in my A2 are starting to get a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## strideredc

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



ampdude said:


> Coolbeans. These violet Nichias in my A2 are starting to get a bit long in the tooth.


 

me to!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Not so sweet news :thumbsdow need sometime before I see the next batch of PCB, yes I screw up again. Thanks to surefire ingenious screw holes alignment, they are really tough to decipher. More $ down the drain  :shrug:

On another note, I was testing the prototype Onion Ring last two weeks, it has the K&S spring steel contact, it rusted!!! oo: I bought 30ft of these wires so I decided to go with it since it will only rust after a few months... buyers probably won't notice...

Haaaaaaaa Got yA!!! 

Of course koala would not let this happen. Although I am sick and tired:tired: of this spring contact, I managed to source another alternative. The new spring contacts works very well and they are gold plated! No more tarnishing! :twothumbs Tell me I am generous . They have the right tension and thickness, and they solder super well.






Although I'm flashlight-funds now but I am happy that it's close to deal.  

Oh btw, 'surplus sale' 
3ft x 10 K&S Spring Steel (will be polished and shiny)


----------



## 1dash1

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala:

From what I've read, you've had an interesting journey.
 
If it's not too late, please add me to your list of potential buyers. I'd be interested in one ring, plus a pack of Snow Whites and a pack of UV and a pack of Nichia GS LED's (if you have them). 
 
_I understand that your stock of LED's might be limited, so I'll get them elsewhere if you don't have them._
 
And if it is too late to add me on the primary list, please waitlist me - there are sure to be a few members who will back out or who you will find impossible to contact.
 
Thank you!
 
Withdrawn.


----------



## paintballdad

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm interested in picking up a ring with a set of snow white and warm white LEDs when they become available. Thanks.


----------



## jimmy1970

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll take one of these too when they are available thanks,

James...


----------



## Grox

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Well done koala! Looking good, in gold! Bling! Good to hear that these are coming along. I'm still in!


----------



## divine

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> Tell me I am generous .


Hi Generous, how's it going? :nana:


----------



## keysandslots

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm still in for at least one, maybe two. Something white.

Randy


----------



## bray

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

ill definitely take at least one with a few different colors of leds.

-Brian


----------



## winston

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I think I'm going to go hybrid UV/Snow with mine, unless that would make one or more of the LEDs not work. If such is the case, I guess I won't do it that way.
Thanks for making this happen, koala. If you ever find yourself in S.F., I'll buy the first round of Eucalyptus leaves.:drunk:
-Winston


----------



## ampdude

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



strideredc said:


> me to!



I recently bought a Streamlight Stylus off of B/S/T in the Marketplace, and it is actually nearly as bright as the 3 LED's in my A2.

It's definitely upgrade time!!!


----------



## Grox

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I think that dimmer, smooth beamed LEDs would suit a lot of applications... hmm 

I think I could do with 2 of these.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

After testing the LEDs that I have, I can't say they are the best. I compared the green LEDs that I have, they are a lot brighter than my stock A2 green LEDs. Having said that, please dont expect anything impressive, there's a relationship between quality and cost.

Haven't done anything lately, day job is priority, can't afford to lose my job at this kind of times. I will post some pictures when I'm done assembling. I need to take a few days off from work to do this.


----------



## Blueberry556

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd be interested in at least 2 with various LEDs at that price (at least 1 set white or snow white and 1 set UV), maybe more. I was planning to sell my A2 to get the new A2L, but I think you changed my mind :thumbsup:


----------



## tlmzdac

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi Koala,
I must have missed the post where you started taking names. Please sign me up for a couple of rings if you're making a list.
Thanks and good luck,
Dave


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

There's no pre-order list, but I will send PM when it's ready to go.


----------



## Lightingguy321

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

put me on the list (pending that i get around to ordering my A2 within the next week or so)


----------



## Illumination

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm definitely still interested...

Color / tint is most important for me ... the nichia high CRI and the snow white leds you showed at the beginning of the thread looked great. they don't need to be bright...natural good tint would be best!


----------



## winston

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd like a spot on the list, please.
-Winston


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hey guys, there is no pre-order list.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*


We just want these so bad that we cringe at the thought of them selling out before we notice they have started selling.

We are just eager to give you our money, isn't that nice!


----------



## Haz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

looking forward to seeing the final onion rings!


----------



## spyrish

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm looking foward to this project too!


----------



## strideredc

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*


----------



## Marlinaholic

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for a white one! PM me when they are ready. Thank you :twothumbs


----------



## RobertM

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Any progress updates?


----------



## LA OZ

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Congratulation Koala for taking this up. My A2 is awaiting for these dress up.


----------



## maxspeeds

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi Koala, just checking on how things are going. I want to let you know that we're still interested in trying out your onion rings. We can't wait for them to be finished! :twothumbs


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Nothing much to update, just waiting for the parts to arrive. 

I was given more task to do at work lately so I have to work for longer hours. As a result I may not be able to keep up with the demand here so I plan to sell as much as I could put together at one time. To make it as fair as possible I would like to set the priority according to the post number if you have shown your interest earlier. Hopefully this is good for everyone.

I'm sorry this has been quite a while since I first posted the prototype but times likes like this, I can only allocate small amount of time in this project as it has minimal benefit for myself. Having said that, I still find it fun and has been learning a lot from it. And finally, if you have any doubt that it will ever get completed, yes it will, and I will try to make it available as soon as I can.


----------



## zipplet

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Sounds fair Koala. Even if I don't get one because of constraints (I did register my interest earlier) I thank you for considering this and trying to do it 
Edit: I have had an A2 for about 10 months now


----------



## maxspeeds

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll be in for 2


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Sounds okay to me 
The good thing is that the LEDs are easily replaceable, so there's no big rush. When they're ready, they're ready. Be sure and keep your day job.


----------



## Muddquez

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm definitely in for one :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

:thumbsup: Standing by.


----------



## winston

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

:twothumbs
-Winston


----------



## gswitter

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



> :twothumbs


+1


----------



## mel

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Ok I'll post an interest in two of these as it seems demand will outstrip supply. I wont hold my breath though!
Had an A2 for few years now and really like the main incan beam. Not so keen on the stock LED's though.
Thinking of buying another to just chuck in a jacket and get messed up.


----------



## Timson

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Pleas add me to your 'interested' list.

Thanks,

Tim.


----------



## DDS

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala: Please keep me in mind for two rings. I was stiffed by Bawko on a pre-ordered Aviatrix and am anxious to finally acquire an upgrade for my A2. Thanks, Dave


----------



## BigBluefish

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

You can count me in for one (at least) with warm-white LEDs. Maybe a second ring with the amber LEDs, too. 

No harm getting a couple of onion rings before I find a good deal on an A2.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala is going overseas again. Onion Ring sale starts as soon as he's back early September 2009, from there he has 3 months till December 2009 before he leaves the country again. This is one of the reason why I have been delaying the release, I didn't know what is my schedule until this week. As of now, I have parts for first 25 pieces, I will have enough for all by mid August. Fairchild Semiconductor has finally decided to send me the reel that they have. If you are the first few buyers I hope to see some feedback before we move on.

I will start a new sales thread late August as this is becoming like a discussion/waiting/update thread. I will also list the names according to post number as priority. 

Multimode to come late 2015.


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Wooo Hooooo


----------



## 1wrx7

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I know I'm late to the list but, I would love two of these rings. With supply and demand the way it is, I would be very happy with only one. I've been watching this thread for awhile hoping it work out. Great work Koala:thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

My A2 LED ring is no more, my light is in retirement until the Onion rings are completed.
:shakehead


----------



## monanza

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

OK so I am late to dinner but I would be in for two or four plus miscellaneous led colors.

Oh! and if this is not yet challenging enough I wonder if the A2L will require a different ring layout :devil:


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Sgt. LED said:


> My A2 LED ring is no more, my light is in retirement until the Onion rings are completed.
> :shakehead



PM sent. Post your dead one to me when I get back, I'll get it fixed.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

lovecpflovecpflovecpflovecpflovecpflovecpflovecpf

Thank you so much!


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



monanza said:


> Oh! and if this is not yet challenging enough I wonder if the A2L will require a different ring layout :devil:



There's no question it would require something different, if it even uses a ring at all.

The A2L has 4 3mm LEDs, the A2 uses 3 5mm LEDs.


----------



## DM51

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Sgt. LED said:


> My A2 LED ring is no more





koala said:


> Post your dead one to me when I get back, I'll get it fixed.


CPF at its best - great gesture by koala!


----------



## Grox

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

koala is a very nice person  top guy!


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hey I haven't done no nothing yet. Don't be too quick to decide. Check back again, Sgt.LED and maxspeeds will give you all an update in a week or two .


----------



## monanza

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Oh Yeah! I completely forgot :duh2:



mwaldron said:


> There's no question it would require something different, if it even uses a ring at all.
> 
> The A2L has 4 3mm LEDs, the A2 uses 3 5mm LEDs.


----------



## RobertM

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm interested in one once they become available. Thanks for your continual work on these koala!

-Robert


----------



## RobbW

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm still in for my original order of 1 ring, if I'm high enough on the list. Thanks for sticking with this, Koala! :twothumbs


----------



## tlmzdac

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Oops.


----------



## Hammer Train

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Count me in for at least 2. Now to find a nice cheap a2!


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Got it in, love it.

Just needed a slight tweak and it's good to go. PM sent koala. The holders grip the led's really well. The springy prongs aren't too springy but that hardly matters. I found that the screw holes lined up just fine without any help. The trim pot works well! I have mine turned a bit past medium, think 10 o'clock. A nice bonus is you can have the low mode pretty dang low if you want it. Does function just fine with the 5mega Strion kit BTW. :thumbsup: More thoughts to come later after tonights usage, does anyone have any questions for me?

Koala's WW 5mm's are really good, I suggest trying those too while he has some left. I am off to sand, trim, and de-flange a dozen LED's!


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Is there a sales thread yet?


----------



## shaynster

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'll take one with white led's, if I'm lucky enough.

Thanks,
Shayn


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thank you Sgt. LED!!

Sales will start as soon as I get back, Sgt. LED and maxspeeds has a prototype for testing. I didn't get to spend much time with the warm whites, but I remember they are slightly warmer than the A2 bulb.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

WOOOOO HOOOO

Can't wait!!

Thanks again for making these Vincent!!


----------



## effulgentOne

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



I'll be in for one too if there are enough.


----------



## jp2515

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm interested in 1, maybe 2


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

In for one. Come on Koala, don't let the drop bears slow you down.


----------



## M.S

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



M.S said:


> Looks great...
> I would take one if you decide to make them available.



I'm still interested in one with warm leds...


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

 I'm still standing by for a couple of them when you get back.


----------



## mitch79

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Woot!! These are finally becoming a reality 

I'm still in for my original order of three, preferably with DIP sockets. LED's not required.


----------



## computernut

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

When these go on sale, I'll definitely take 1 or 2.


----------



## silverwarior

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Finally, my A2 can shine in colors other than blue  i'm still interested in one as per my first post & will take a warm white & red LEDs.


----------



## bray

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

im down for some!


----------



## DeLighted

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Put me down for ONE!!!


Thanks,

Kent :twothumbs


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Will this play nicely with an RGB array at present?

Edit: if it will, I will somehow scrape together enough money for one, come hell or high water.

Edit: Even if it won't, I think I'm good for one.


----------



## Beretta1526

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> Thank you Sgt. LED!!
> 
> Sales will start as soon as I get back, Sgt. LED and maxspeeds has a prototype for testing. I didn't get to spend much time with the warm whites, but I remember they are slightly warmer than the A2 bulb.



I'm in for one Onion Ring and several packs of LED's. I'd take two rings, but don't want to be greedy.

*EDIT:* I'm out. I'm selling my A2.

.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala,

I would be willing to give up one of the ones I asked for so that someone else on the list can get one.

I sold my other A2 and only have one now so I don't need 2.

Just wanted to put that out there..

Lookin forward to these!


----------



## geonex

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm pretty sure I'm *way* too late to the party on this one, but...

I'm in for one if there are any left to be had.

Thanks!


----------



## schiesz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

You should be good still, they haven't happened yet. Its been a while since I said so, but just FYI, i'm in for 3.


----------



## mikevelarde

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hi Vincent:

I need 1 onion ring and a pack of warm white LED if there is enough to go around :wave:


----------



## Echo63

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Is there any of these left ? 
im in for one onion ring with dip sockets, and a pack of snow leds if there is. 

how much is postage to perth - Australia ?

havent even got my new A2 yet, and im already ordering bits for it


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*







No you are not late at all, I am late. Building them slowly. Still have a member's Arc4 mod to go. Then we start okay? There should be enough for everyone so don't need to worry. 
I'll keep making them till everyone's happy.

EDIT: Yes sygyzy - I'll make a new sales post.



geonex said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm *way* too late to the party on this one, but...
> 
> I'm in for one if there are any left to be had.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sygyzy

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I assume you'll make a new post or an announcement when you officially start taking orders?


----------



## jp2515

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> No you are not late at all, I am late. Building them slowly. Still have a member's Arc4 mod to go. Then we start okay? There should be enough for everyone so don't need to rush.



 

Can't wait for them to be ready! Paypal standing by!


----------



## nailbender

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



jp2515 said:


> Can't wait for them to be ready! Paypal standing by!




Hi 

If you have them I would like one also, I was afraid they were all taken if not please add one.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## monanza

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## Haz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

a picture is worth a thousand words...simply amazing


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Haz said:


> a picture is worth a thousand words..



...or about 100 onion rings!


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

:twothumbs You guys are going to love them!


----------



## Ny0ng1

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

now we're talking 

now that i have my A2, going to get 1 ring with multiple led packages 

Edit: Sgt.LED or others with the prototype, beamshot please , at the lowest level and highest level compared with original A2 leds.

A runtime would be good too if its not too much a hassle. Or anyone with good math and electronics theory can approximate the runtime at lowest and highest driving current?

:thanks:


----------



## RichS

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Please put me down for one onion ring as well w/ a warm white and snow white LED pack! It's great these are finally about to be a reality...my "perfect" light was just made better!


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

...continues waiting patiently, month 15 and still excited!


----------



## 1wrx7

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> No you are not late at all, I am late. Building them slowly. Still have a member's Arc4 mod to go. Then we start okay? There should be enough for everyone so don't need to worry.
> I'll keep making them till everyone's happy.
> 
> EDIT: Yes sygyzy - I'll make a new sales post.


 

This is awsome news... I thought I was late to the party. I'm still in for one... and if you have LED's to sell with them I'll take a variety... snow white...warm white... some different colors. Theres so many options with this... I can't wait




Sgt. LED said:


> :twothumbs You guys are going to love them!


 

This is awsome news too


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

*SWEEEEET!!!!!!*


_Those Look Awesome!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## leukos

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Still interested whenever these become a reality!


----------



## Echo63

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Just a quick question 
will this will work with 2xrcr123 in the A2 ? or will it burn the leds out eventually?

i suppose it is easy to replace the LEDs anyway so it doesnt matter


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Echo63 said:


> Just a quick question
> will this will work with 2xrcr123 in the A2 ? or will it burn the leds out eventually?
> 
> i suppose it is easy to replace the LEDs anyway so it doesnt matter



You can set the LED drive levels wherever you want with the Onion ring, if you push them too hard they will burn out, but that's up to you. 

I recommend using the LEDCalc in conjunction with the Mfg's specs to determine your drive levels.

Edit: The Onion Ring appears to allow you to directly set your LEDs drive in mA, so you will probably only need a multimeter and very little math or calculation. The above is somewhat useful information, but not really important for Onion rings.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

In addition to mwaldron's post, the Onion Ring will supply up to 40mA current to each LED at maximum. The original SF Nichias LEDs are driven at more than 50mA.


----------



## RichS

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> In addition to mwaldron's post, the Onion Ring will supply up to 40mA current to each LED at maximum. The original SF Nichias LEDs are driven at more than 50mA.


Thanks for the additional info! I apologize if this was already answered in a previous post, but does this mean that we will get slightly reduced out put from the LEDs with your Onion Ring vs. stock?


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hmmm, 40mA is a lot of current for a 5mm LED. I am pretty sure there won't be a major decrease in brightness but I've never compared it. I will do a test and report back later.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

You will not see a reduction unless you want to.

The old 5mm's of stock are dated so at 40ma with a newer LED you'll stay about the same overall! 

That's the best part about these, there are hundreds of kinds of 5mm and 3mm you can try. I like an orange/yellow 20 degree 3mm best myself.


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

You won't be using the same LEDs in your Onion Ring that the stock SF ring uses, so the current won't be a direct comparison. Hopefully you'll find some more efficient LEDs. 

When I modded my White A2 with Nicha GS I changed out the resistors to drop the current consumption to ~30mA which was already pushing Nicha's recommendations too far. I detect almost no output difference between my GS A2 and an Angry Blue SF A2. 

Surefire drives the leds in the A2 at absolutely insane current levels, well beyond the point of diminishing return and (imo) visually detectable increase.

The reason why people blow out LEDs on the A2 with RCRs is because SF has pushed them to the very edge of destruction with primaries. It's rather unlike SF seeing as they are so conservative on everything else they do.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

So where do you get GS's? The cri in my old e01 is a lot better than any other 5mm led I've seen.


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I got mine from a group buy over on CPFMP about a year ago. 

It was a very specific flux/tint bin, pure white and very high output. I'm not sure where one go to get them without another group buy.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



[email protected] said:


> So where do you get GS's? The cri in my old e01 is a lot better than any other 5mm led I've seen.



Meet me in the city, I'll give you 3pcs of GS, which I got from this groupbuy. Or you can start a groupbuy like your Aussie CR123 :twothumbs Nichia will sell their LEDs in 100pcs package. Anyways send a PM.


----------



## afraidofdark

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Having just bought my first A2, I must now add my voice to the chorus and get in the back of the line for a marvelous onion ring :thumbsup: Count me in! Looking forward to the sales post ...


----------



## Hammer Train

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

How are these coming along?...


----------



## troller_cpf

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



sygyzy said:


> I assume you'll make a new post or an announcement when you officially start taking orders?


 
+1


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



afraidofdark said:


> Having just bought my first A2, I must now add my voice to the chorus and get in the back of the line for a marvelous onion ring :thumbsup: Count me in! Looking forward to the sales post ...



*+1* :thumbsup:


----------



## computernut

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Hammer Train said:


> How are these coming along?...


 
I'd love to have a couple of these by Christmas!


----------



## Echo63

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



computernut said:


> I'd love to have a couple of these by Christmas!



+1 - i would love one by christmas too


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I have got a small batch of 20 pieces done. I can post them soon. Next batch will be 35 or so I don't want to get too ambitious cause they take sometime to assemble. Christmas is a busy time for the postal system so its better to get them out earlier.


----------



## 1wrx7

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> I have got a small batch of 20 pieces done. I can post them soon. Next batch will be 35 or so I don't want to get too ambitious cause they take sometime to assemble. Christmas is a busy time for the postal system so its better to get them out earlier.


----------



## RobbW

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

WooHoo!!! Way to go, Koala. Thanks for seeing this project through.


----------



## jp2515

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## R.VanWinkle

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala: I realize I am trying to get in on the game kinda late, but I just got an A2 last weekend. I would be interested in buying an onion ring if your numbers will allow.

Regards, RVW


----------



## Echo63

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> I have got a small batch of 20 pieces done. I can post them soon. Next batch will be 35 or so I don't want to get too ambitious cause they take sometime to assemble. Christmas is a busy time for the postal system so its better to get them out earlier.



I havent seen a sales thread yet koala 
how do we order one ?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Echo63 said:


> I havent seen a sales thread yet koala
> how do we order one ?



We'll have a sales thread by November.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

As the second guy in line... I can't wait.
Let me know when you're opening sales.


----------



## kland1234

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm in for one when available!


----------



## computernut

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Will there be onion rings under the Christmas tree? Actually, hanging them like ornaments might be cool!


----------



## wykeite

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'd seriously like a UV ring.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thanks to maxspeeds, he and Sgt.LED tested two prototypes. maxspeeds found out that one of the three LED socket on his onion ring is dimmer than the other. 

So I tested the first 20 pieces that I have made. I didn't find any problem. They are from my first purchase. However, I found another one which has similar problem when the trimpot is set to low. This chip is a sample chip from the manufacturer. I am not sure if this is the same issue with maxspeeds's unit I need to get it back to confirm the problem. They are the same sample chip as maxspeed's unit. I have contacted the chip manufaturer(Fairchild) to see if they have anything to say about the finding. Hopefully the problem is with the sample chips. I will test all units before I send them out.

Vincent.


----------



## monanza

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thanks for the update. We are waiting with baited breath. Hopefully, the procrastinators among us, who did not sign up till after production  (me me mememe), will get to try a side order of onion rings (or three).

My A2's are crying for these babies...


----------



## PhantomPhoton

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*


Good to get an update on these, thanks.


----------



## zipplet

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Thanks for your continued effort with this Koala. I can't wait for my onion ring 

(but not too much pressure, if this falls through we'll understand)


----------



## Echo63

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

thanks for filling us all in koala

really looking forward to these


----------



## JNewell

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Errrr, coming a little late to this one, probably. Is there still open space on the current sign-up/purchase list?


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



JNewell said:


> Errrr, coming a little late to this one, probably. Is there still open space on the current sign-up/purchase list?




Yeah get in line buddy! 



Pssssssstttttt... add me too


----------



## saabgoblin

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Please correct me if I am wrong but is there an actual sign up list for these mods? I was under the impression that this was more of an interest/progress update thread because Koala was waiting to get it just right from his perspective in terms of the build and price.


----------



## JNewell

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

If there's a signup post, I didn't see it, but I'd be definitely in for three of these, along with some white, warm white and UV LEDs.



saabgoblin said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but is there an actual sign up list for these mods? I was under the impression that this was more of an interest/progress update thread because Koala was waiting to get it just right from his perspective in terms of the build and price.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

One of my sockets is dimmer too on low with some LED's.
With other LED's you don't ever notice it. Been having good results with some 3mm LED's. When you crank it up a bit more it goes away. You can live with it.

Or maybe add another trace?


----------



## kland1234

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Just providing a little bumpage to see what is happening on this project. It looks great and I would be in for a couple when ready. Hope all is going well, and have a merry HOHOHO!
kb


----------



## Timson

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

No activity on here for a month.... Any news. 


Tim


----------



## maxpower419

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I too would be in for atleast two, any updates koala?


----------



## Filip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Aren't all (well, both, including Aviatrix) LED rings projects doomed?
But I still do hope and my interests lasts.


----------



## smflorkey

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Filip said:


> Aren't all (well, both, including Aviatrix) LED rings projects doomed?


Koala commented on Onion Ring testing back on 11/28/09. Sgt. LED made some positive comments about the test ring. Onion Rings seem to be proceeding, albeit slowly. 

The Aviatrix seems to be well and truely doomed because it was an Atomic Chicken project. I have not had personal dealings with either Koala or AC, but the Jeers I recall for AC are not nice at all. OTOH, I read only good things about Koala so I remain hopeful that we will all get Onion Rings when Koala gets back into production.

Shalom, 
Steve


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

No loss of interest here, in fact I have more A2s than ever... You can't beat the awesomeness of the A2 for the prices they're selling over at CPFMP.


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Sgt. LED said:


> One of my sockets is dimmer too on low with some LED's.
> With other LED's you don't ever notice it. Been having good results with some 3mm LED's. When you crank it up a bit more it goes away. You can live with it.
> 
> Or maybe add another trace?



It isn't the problem with the copper track width, it is wide enough for the 5mm LED current. I spoke to the engineers at Fairchild a couple of times and they couldn't give me a straight answer, then finally they gave me an excuse that the person who is responsible for the IC has left the company. It is slightly noticeable(LEDs driven low) might irritate some people who like their tools perfect. So please be informed.

I am going overseas for work next week so I can't do much at the moment. It will be three weeks before I get back. There is no signup list.


----------



## smflorkey

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> It is slightly noticeable(LEDs driven low) might irritate some people who like their tools perfect.


Yes, many of us like perfect. OTOH, if we know what we're getting up front, this "feature" doesn't seem like that big a deal to me. If we're turning the current down for minimum light, one less LED illuminated is just less light. 


koala said:


> I am going overseas for work next week so I can't do much at the moment. It will be three weeks before I get back. There is no signup list.


Good to know you're keeping first things first while not forgetting those of us who are looking forward to Onion Rings. Take your time. Don't stress the job or family. We have great confidence in you. :wave:


----------



## Haz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

glad to see they are still going ahead


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

If interest is an issue, I'm still interested. The successful production of these will probably tip me over the edge into getting an A2.


----------



## JNewell

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I remain interested as well.


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Still interested, even with the weird behavior of the prototype.

Got any extra prototypes kicking around? My birthday is coming up before the end of the month.


----------



## winston

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Chrontius said:


> Still interested, even with the weird behavior of the prototype.



+1

I like things a little imperfect.

-Winston


----------



## Echo63

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



KeyGrip said:


> If interest is an issue, I'm still interested. The successful production of these will probably tip me over the edge into getting an A2.



I too am still interested, will probably tip me over the edge into getting a second A2


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> I am going overseas for work next week so I can't do much at the moment. It will be three weeks before I get back. There is no signup list.



Have a safe trip...
I'm definitely interested


----------



## pwatcher

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Just another indication of interest from an A2 enthusiast. I'd be good for 3 onion rings in snow white, warm white, and a yellow-green if available!


----------



## R.VanWinkle

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Has anyone done a welfare check on the Koala lately? It has been mighty quiet for a while but I reckon he still has a lot of fans out here still rootin' for him.


----------



## cyberspyder

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Still interested!


----------



## novice

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would be interested in a ring, and leds in warm white, snow white, and possibly UV.

Edit: On second thought, considering the plug-and-play nature of the leds, and how inexpensive they are, I would probably be up for a full set of all the colors (including UV), all with leads and 'skirts' trimmed.


----------



## Tj-001

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

i'm interested in two rings, one cool white and one yellow.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

No loss of interest here either...


----------



## csshih

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*


----------



## computernut

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Still in for 2 maybe 3 :candle:


----------



## geonex

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Still in for one.


----------



## degsdg

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*


----------



## R.VanWinkle

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Monthly check-in, still interested!


----------



## strideredc

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

2 years and counting, if i was holding my breath i would be... :tired: :green:


----------



## computernut

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Any updates? I'm reminded of the Onion Rings every time I use my A2 with the angry blue LEDs


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Bump for great justice. I have money that I'd like to part with already, gimme an excuse!


----------



## csshih

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I just got an update from koala!

worry not, he has not left us!! the modules are actually ready, BUT...

he has been extremely busy with work as he has been dispatched overseas which is delaying the sale.

He will be getting home in August and should be able to start sales then!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## ninemm

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



csshih said:


> I just got an update from koala!
> 
> worry not, he has not left us!! the modules are actually ready, BUT...
> 
> he has been extremely busy with work as he has been dispatched overseas which is delaying the sale.
> 
> He will be getting home in August and should be able to start sales then!!! woohoo!!!


No way! That is awesome news. Hope maybe I can get one. :thumbsup:


----------



## zipplet

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

MMmm!! This is excellent news, I am hopeful as well


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

 Since koala is going to sell these again, I officially put in an order of 1 Onion ring without LEDs and one pack of each LED color below.

Green _____30,000mcd__$0.90pk
UV 380-385nm $3.90pk
Blue ______ 9,000mcd__$0.90pk
Yellow_____30,000mcd__$1.20pk
Amber _____ 6,000mcd__$0.60pk
Red _______25,000mcd__$1.20pk

White High CRI Nichia (?Price?)

Total = 23.70
+ Shipping + Modded LEDs with skirt and leads trimmed add $1.50 (each LED or LED pack?)
*if the prices have gone up Koala, please inform me and I'll fix this post.


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Since koala is going to sell these again, I officially put in an order of 1 Onion ring without LEDs and one pack of each LED color below.
> 
> Green _____30,000mcd__$0.90pk
> UV 380-385nm $3.90pk
> Blue ______ 9,000mcd__$0.90pk
> Yellow_____30,000mcd__$1.20pk
> Amber _____ 6,000mcd__$0.60pk
> Red _______25,000mcd__$1.20pk
> 
> Total = 23.70
> *if the prices have gone up Koala, please inform me and I'll fix this post.


That would work nicely for me as well....


----------



## pwatcher

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I’d like to place an order also!

3 x Onion Rings @ $15 each.............$45.00

1 pack each of the following colors:

a. Yellow_____30,000mcd………….$1.20pk
b. Red _______25,000mcd………….$1.20pk
c. Green _____30,000mcd…………..$0.90pk
d. Cyan ______ 6,000mcd…………..$0.60pk
e. Warm White 17,000mcd 3500K.....$1.20pk
f. UV 380-385nm…………………....$3.90pk
g. Amber _____ 6,000mcd…………..$0.60pk

Total = $54.60
Shipping = TBA?
 
:twothumbs


----------



## computernut

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



csshih said:


> I just got an update from koala!
> 
> worry not, he has not left us!! the modules are actually ready, BUT...
> 
> he has been extremely busy with work as he has been dispatched overseas which is delaying the sale.
> 
> He will be getting home in August and should be able to start sales then!!! woohoo!!!



Good news! I'll be looking forward to more info. lovecpf


----------



## cyberspyder

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

My order :

*Base Price w/o shipping
*Onion Ring without LEDs - $15 *(X1)

5mm LEDs 20 Degrees, 3pcs per pack*

*Yellow*_____30,000mcd__$1.20pk / $0.40ea
*Amber* _____ 6,000mcd__$0.60pk / $0.20ea
*Red* _______25,000mcd__$1.20pk / $0.40ea
 *Green* _____30,000mcd__$0.90pk / $0.30ea
*Cyan* ______ 6,000mcd__$0.60pk / $0.20ea
*Blue* ______ 9,000mcd__$0.90pk / $0.30ea
White _____30,000mcd__$1.50pk / $0.50ea *(X1 PACK)*
 Snow White 25,000mcd__$1.50pk / $0.50ea *(X1** PACK)*
 *Warm White* 17,000mcd 3500K $1.20pk / $0.40ea *(X1** PACK)

*So *$19.50!*


----------



## novice

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I'm looking forward very much to this happening, and will probably get one base ring, and almost every led color option available. I didn't want to sand the red 'ringy' leds on my A2 because I didn't want to void the warranty. This is very good news.


----------



## DM51

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I think it will be better to wait for a proper sale thread before placing orders. 

Koala is unlikely to have time to read through this entire thread to disentangle "expressions of interest" from "orders" - and in any case, this is not yet a sale thread as the prices published in post #2 have not been confirmed. 

So - no more "orders" here please. There will need to be a new thread for that.


----------



## KeyGrip

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Great news, especially because *I just bought my first A2*


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Great news... thanks Craig & Koala!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Wow i cant believe I havent heard of this. Im tired of my white leds for my A2. i cant wait. Im gonna get the whole kit. I like that i can just swap LEDs in to suit my mood hehe.


----------



## jslappa

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

This Onion Ring and FM's Strion kit will make my 2 A2's perfect! Bring on the sales thread!


----------



## Chrontius

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Ah, but will Fivemega do another run of Strion kits to ride the wave of Aviator fever that this sale thread will cause?

Edit: _*I hope so!*_


----------



## novice

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Chrontius,
FiveMega has just started another run of the strion kits:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/284445


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Yeah he sure has... it felt like an uphill battle at times lovecpf


----------



## bigchelis

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I cant wait for these..


Are we there yet??????????


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

It has been 781 days (or 2 years, 1 month and 21 days) since I first expressed interest in this thread. 

I am still interested and I assure you we are not there yet. We are, however, 781 days closer.


----------



## csshih

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



bigchelis said:


> I cant wait for these..
> 
> 
> Are we there yet??????????



almost! tis not august yet!


----------



## ASheep

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Wow I've just read this entire thread, (among countless other A2 threads) because I just purchased my first Surefire, an A2 with white LEDs. It seems this combined with FM's strion kit will make the A2 the perfect light! I'm looking forward to seeing this project come to fruition, even if some of you guys have been waiting more than 2 years. 
Maybe by the time these are ready to ship, my bank account will have recovered from the recent bout of purchases, because I'm really interested in one of these!


----------



## Inliner

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Maybe some popcorn will help my patience...


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

:candle: Any news?

'cause I just got my Strion Socket from FiveMega.


----------



## schiesz

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Still interested.


----------



## socom1970

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



I am excited as well. I will be ordering also. Better get your A2's while you can... 

Koala's onion rings will make the A2 rise again!:thumbsup:


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Hello guys,
**Drumroll** I am back! First of all, thank you for your patience. I took a few days off to run some errands and cleaning so I can get this project up and running again. My apologies for not making them on time, I just couldn't find enough time to start the sales during my traveling previous few months.

Also, thanks to DM51 for moderating before this thread get flooded with over enthusiasm orders. I hope to keep this thread as a discussion thread if the mods are okay with it.

On *Sunday 22nd* I will create a sales thread where you A2 fans can post your orders. I also need to un-skirt the LEDs and also do quick burn-in test on the rings before sending them out. There will be a simple user instruction regarding the installation and brightness adjustment in the sales thread. At this time I have 50 rings, I will make more when they run out but they are not easy to solder so it will take sometime.

Regarding FiveMega's Strion Socket & Lumens Factory A2 bulb, (as much as I respect FiveMega's product, I've got a Megalennium) I have absolutely *no idea* if they will work with Onion Rings. Therefore I cannot tell if they will or not work with the Onion Rings. The Onion Rings are made to be 100% compatible with Surefire MA02 bulb.







Vincent.


----------



## DM51

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Great to see you back! :twothumbs:

When you start your sales thread, I think the best thing will be to move this one somewhere else so it can continue as a discussion thread. Until then it can stay here.


----------



## derfyled

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

This is a great news ! Revival of the A2 !:thumbsup:


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Cheer!


----------



## ASheep

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

This is absolutely great news! I'm not going to leave my computer all day sunday now... I've got a funny feeling these are going to sell out in minutes 
Thanks Koala for all your work on this project!


----------



## Inliner

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Great news indeed! 

This may not be popular, but I hope Koala considers limiting one ring per customer at first - at least to see if the initial batch lasts for more than 30 minutes. I know there are some members out there with more A2s than fingers...


----------



## novice

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I would like to see an initial limit of one ring per customer, too. Koala can always change that if these don't sell out as immediately as I think they will. I will probably get several eventually, but could live with an initial qty. of 1. Koala, thanks for making this happen!


----------



## computernut

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Inliner said:


> Great news indeed!
> 
> This may not be popular, but I hope Koala considers limiting one ring per customer at first - at least to see if the initial batch lasts for more than 30 minutes. I know there are some members out there with more A2s than fingers...



I believe Koala's in Australia, would kind of suck having to pay the postman twice but I'm sure these things won't be expensive to post, they'd probably fit in an envelope.


----------



## Inliner

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



computernut said:


> I believe Koala's in Australia, would kind of suck having to pay the postman twice but I'm sure these things won't be expensive to post, they'd probably fit in an envelope.



True, but it wouldn't suck as bad as missing out and having to wait until ??? for another batch because 10 or 15 members bought them all up.

But no worries. I'll be "Johnny on the spot." with the iPhone


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Inliner said:


> True, but it wouldn't suck as bad as missing out and having to wait until ??? for another batch because 10 or 15 members bought them all up.
> 
> But no worries. I'll be "Johnny on the spot." with the iPhone



Alternatively maybe a limit of 2 per member for now?


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Since when CPF members dictates how sales should be done? :naughty: Have I been away for too long? There won't be a long wait between batches, who knows by Sunday I will have more for sale? 

Limited to 2 units per member is a good idea but some members have more than 1 account, how are you going to screen that? 

Postal cost is the last thing you have to worry about.


----------



## Hack On Wheels

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Now I might have to start setting aside an A2 budget... hope it works with the Strion socket! A strion plus amber LEDs (and the option to try various other colours) would be stellar.


----------



## ASheep

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Hack On Wheels said:


> Now I might have to start setting aside an A2 budget... hope it works with the Strion socket! A strion plus amber LEDs (and the option to try various other colours) would be stellar.



+1
This is exactly what I'm planning on doing, with the option of UV secondaries and/or warm white secondaries. Oh the fun that will be had 

Koala, is the pricing the same as posted earlier in this thread? 

Also, I sure hope this fits my A2, a previous owner filled the slots around the LEDs with glowpoxy, creating a tight fit... Are the sockets much wider than a standard LED? If it won't fit, it's time to break out the dremel


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Do these rings work with the A2L? I don't have one because of my dissatisfaction with the 5mm leds.


----------



## Echo63

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

great news, paypal is charged and ready


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



ASheep said:


> +1
> 
> Koala, is the pricing the same as posted earlier in this thread?
> 
> Are the sockets much wider than a standard LED? If it won't fit, it's time to break out the dremel




The project started more than two years ago, at that time USD was stronger. Mid way through project I realised there are other costs which I did not anticipate in the begining. And finally Paypal fees and cross border transaction fees which I need to figure out soon.

The sockets are average of 5mm x 2.5mm, I used Proxxon on them 



Phaserburn said:


> Do these rings work with the A2L? I don't have one because of my dissatisfaction with the 5mm leds.



Sorry, again I have no idea, never seen an A2L before.


----------



## calipsoii

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala those look amazing! I can't wait to get my hands on one. I really, really hope you're able to keep up production of them. There are a lot of people here clamoring for these beauties (myself included) and it'd be awesome if everyone was able to get at least one.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Welcome back Koala, it's hard being patient sometimes


----------



## csshih

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

curses, sunday is move in date at the dorm..my paypal is also uncharged and empty


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Post deleted and order moved to Koala's Official Sales Thread found HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Got home late today, I will post it up after I get some sleep. I'm excellent in making mistakes when I am tired :tired:. I still have a bit to go with the user instructions, the pictures took a long time today. I want you all to read it before deciding if it suits you. The required modding skills is simple to moderate. It's not ready for use out of the box.

A quick note,
Onion Ring users who decide to use their own(which I assume most would) Leds should at least have a file. You will be required to remove the protruding base/skirt of the Led. Otherwise it will not work. The reason will be detailed in the user instructions.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Just quoting myself. I gotta have one with plenty of colors to choose from!



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Since koala is going to sell these again, I officially put in an order of 1 Onion ring without LEDs and one pack of each LED color below.
> 
> Green _____30,000mcd__$0.90pk
> UV 380-385nm $3.90pk
> Blue ______ 9,000mcd__$0.90pk
> Yellow_____30,000mcd__$1.20pk
> Amber _____ 6,000mcd__$0.60pk
> Red _______25,000mcd__$1.20pk
> 
> White High CRI Nichia (?Price?)
> 
> Total = 23.70
> + Shipping + Modded LEDs with skirt and leads trimmed add $1.50 (each LED or LED pack?)
> *if the prices have gone up Koala, please inform me and I'll fix this post.


----------



## RichS

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



[email protected] said:


> Well it's Sunday 22.08.2010 right now here in Oz and as I'll be pulling a double shift I won't be back for at least 24 hours... thus I'd like to reserve my Dumb A2 Onion ring right here and now thanks Koala!
> 
> Please PM your preferred payment details/options at your soonest convenience :thumbsup:


 
Unfortunately I'll be going out of town for the day as well and won't be able to watch for this sales thread until late tonight. If possible, I'd like to reserve my spot for one Onion Ring as well if possible. 

Will send PayPal this evening when I get back.


----------



## pwatcher

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

wake up, Koala! :mecry:


----------



## Inliner

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

:thumbsdow



DM51 said:


> I think it will be better to wait for a proper sale thread before placing orders.
> 
> Koala is unlikely to have time to read through this entire thread to disentangle "expressions of interest" from "orders" - and in any case, this is not yet a sale thread as the prices published in post #2 have not been confirmed.
> 
> So - no more "orders" here please. There will need to be a new thread for that.


----------



## oldways

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

One for me please.


----------



## geonex

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

So thrilled to see that these are finally being released; I'm sure the wait will be worth it. That said - as with others - I'm not going to be on CPF when the sales thread goes live today (double shift at work). 

I know you can't reserve units, but on the off chance we can...well, I'd like to reserve one.

Otherwise, I'll just have to catch the next wave. Thanks again for putting these together, Koala! :twothumbs


----------



## JNewell

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Inliner said:


> :thumbsdow


 
Bold man, giving the Mod thumbs down?


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



koala said:


> Got home late today, I will post it up after I get some sleep. I'm excellent in making mistakes when I am tired :tired:.



For all those still waiting, be advised that the typical Koala bear sleeps between 18 and 22 hours a day. They do not consume enough calories to be awake longer than that. 

This was just a public service message (although it's true facts) to explain why our own lovable Koala is still not back.


----------



## Inliner

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

That was for the people trying to cut in line. Thumbs up to DM51!


----------



## JNewell

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*



Inliner said:


> That was for the people trying to cut in line. Thumbs up to DM51!


 
Ahh.  I misunderstood (and agree with what you were saying). BTW, there is now an official sales thread up here, but Koala hasn't really loaded the thread. :twothumbs


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Sales Thread is up!!  Keep all Onion Rings discussion here thank you!!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala - In this thread and your new sales thread, you mention High CRI Nichia LEDs. But you don't mention a price.

So, are they are available and if so, how much will they cost?


----------



## koala

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

I put it up for comparison, it's a bigger LED driven at 350mA. I don't have any Nichia High CRI warms for sale. If there is enough interest I will see what I can get.


----------



## mwaldron

*Re: A2 dumb LED rings - (Onion Ring)*

Koala, do you happen to know the MFG Specs (specifically current consumption) on the LEDs you are offering for sale? It might be great info to add to the specs post in the sales thread.

-Mike


----------



## DM51

Now that the sale thread is up, I'll move this one to H&M where it can continue as a discussion thread.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*

Koala says he will get High CRI 5mm LEDs if there is enough interest.

So,

Anybody interested in High CRI Nichias?

So far we have -
Flashlight Aficionado
Muddquez
RichS
novice
Machete God
ConG
gswitter
UnderTheWeepingMoon
computernut
1wrx7
rjr104
niki net
ejot
mwaldron
nfetterly
jojobos


----------



## 1wrx7

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Koala says he will get High CRI Nichia if there is enough interest.
> 
> So,
> 
> Anybody interested in High CRI Nichias?
> 
> So far we have -
> Flashlight Aficionado
> Muddquez
> RichS
> novice
> Machete God
> ConG
> gswitter
> UnderTheWeepingMoon
> computernut


 


I would be in for a three pack... and that gives me another reason to buy other colors from Koala when/if he get's the high CRI's in.

I'm so excited he was able to get the Onion Rings done:bow: My only A2 has been a shelf king because it's black HA. I love the Strion kit but the angry blue LED's left me wanting more. I have a feeling my A2 will get a lot more use soon. If I'm the first to try it with the Strion kit I'll be sure to post up if it works.

Thanks again Koala


----------



## rjr104

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*

High CRI Nichias

Add me to the list if you'd like.
RJ


----------



## Niki_net

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*

*I am also interested in the CRI Nichas
Please put me on the list when available!* :thumbsup:


----------



## ejot

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*

OK Nichia high-CRI peer pressure ....


----------



## mwaldron

I'd be in for at least 1 3-pack, probably 2-3 3-packs if we can get high cri 5mm's. I'm not really interested in typical Warm as I have quite an inventory of those already.


----------



## nfetterly

At least 1 3-pak of high CRI LEDs for me please - please add me to the list...

Got 2 onion rings on order.


----------



## koala

Guys, I spent 2 hours rummaging through Nichia datasheet at the website last night. Unfortunately there is no such thing as a Nichia High CRI 5mm LED , as of 24 Aug 2010, based on my findings. The 5mm datasheet is missing the RA(Color Rendering) rating.

I would be glad if someone tells me I am wrong because I want a set myself!

Also, the currently available 5mm 15 degree warm white color bin rank is F3 to F6. It's a little too Red to my liking. I have a few high power Nichia High CRI 350mA D2 color rank from McGizmo they are good color.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Koala - What, if any, choices do we have in High CRI 5mm LED? Any brand of course.



koala said:


> I have a few high power Nichia High CRI 350mA D2 color rank from McGizmo they are good color.



How many of these do you have?


----------



## RichS

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*

Hi koala,

Would there be any possibility of purchasing one set of the high power Nichia High CRI 350mA D2 color rank from McGizmo with my order? I understand you might still have a few of these available.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*



RichS said:


> Hi koala,
> 
> Would there be any possibility of purchasing one set of the high power Nichia High CRI 350mA D2 color rank from McGizmo with my order? I understand you might still have a few of these available.



I am first in line, since I started the interest and the list.

In the other thread, I am talking to koala about what is available. My Last Post.


----------



## jojobos

*Re: FS - Onion Rings (SF A2 LED rings)*



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Koala says he will get High CRI Nichia if there is enough interest.
> 
> So,
> 
> Anybody interested in High CRI Nichias?
> 
> So far we have -
> Flashlight Aficionado
> Muddquez
> RichS
> novice
> Machete God
> ConG
> gswitter
> UnderTheWeepingMoon
> computernut
> 1wrx7
> rjr104
> niki net
> ejot
> mwaldron
> nfetterly



please add me to the list, Thanks.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Koala - What, if any, choices do we have in High CRI 5mm LED? Any brand of course.

How many Nichia High CRIs from McGizmo do you have?


----------



## koala

I don't have much time to source for a 5mm CRI LED. If Nichia or Cree doesn't make one I doubt there exists any.

I dont have any *High Power Stars* Nichia High CRI from Mcgizmo for sale. It's best to go to the forum and see if he has anymore for sale.




Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Koala - What, if any, choices do we have in High CRI 5mm LED? Any brand of course.
> 
> How many Nichia High CRIs from McGizmo do you have?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

koala said:


> I don't have much time to source for a 5mm CRI LED. If Nichia or Cree doesn't make one I doubt there exists any.
> 
> I dont have any High Power Stars Nichia High CRI from Mcgizmo for sale. It's best to go to the forum and see if he has anymore for sale.



:mecry: I'll still keep the list running. Hopefully there will be enough interest for you to find a source for high CRIs.

or

*Did we/me make a mistake and assumed the high CRI Nichias were 5mm LEDs, like the ones the Onion Ring uses? And that there are no high CRI in 5mm?

If so -


----------



## ASheep

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> *Did we/me make a mistake and assumed the high CRI Nichias were 5mm LEDs, like the ones the Onion Ring uses? And that there are no high CRI in 5mm?
> 
> If so -



I'm pretty sure this is what Koala has been telling everyone for the past few days... There are no 5mm High CRI, the ones he has (which are not for sale) are 350mA power chips mounted on stars. As such they won't fit in the onion rings.


----------



## koala

ASheep is right, sorry for misleading. I changed the details in the sales post.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

.....


----------



## koala

EDIT:
I posted too soon. I found a 20mA SHARP PLCC2 LED with a cool white color temperature of 5200K with typical CRI 90!! I see if I source it.
http://www.dema.net/images/pdf/sharp/sharp_led_selection_guide_white.pdf


I might get a couple of these http://www.zenigata.de/0-8_doubledome.html . It's small enough and doesn't need cooling, I can solder two leads for mounting. Although efficiency isn't great but I like how the typical CRI number stay constant throughout the range of cooler and warmer tints. Not sure how well they work(CRI) when driven at 30mA as they are 120deg flood. Might have to create a new circuit for it to work at full current. I will update when I get them.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

:twothumbs :rock: 

The list is restarted!


----------



## computernut

I'd only want the high CRI's if they would fit the A2. Please remove my name from the list. Thanks!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

computernut said:


> I'd only want the high CRI's if they would fit the A2. Please remove my name from the list. Thanks!



Nope! Koala just found some that will fit. One he found is CRI 90 and the other one has promise but he is checking it out.

Check out Koala's Post


Then, I will remove your name, if you ask again.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Koala says he will get High CRI 5mm LEDs if there is enough interest.

So,

Anybody interested in High CRI Nichias?

So far we have -
Flashlight Aficionado
Muddquez
RichS
novice
Machete God
ConG
gswitter
UnderTheWeepingMoon
computernut
1wrx7
rjr104
niki net
ejot
mwaldron
nfetterly
jojobos


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Koala - Any updates on the CRIs?


----------



## koala

3000K(CRI85) and 3500K(CRI83) 120deg flood, in transit. Not as high as I would like but lets see if it works. Check back again in two weeks.



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Koala - Any updates on the CRIs?


----------



## Inliner

You can put me on if they'll make a nice beam. I got my Onion Ring and have the Warm Whites fitted. The colored leds I added with the OR all have rather ringy uneven beams. The WWs are a bit on the yellow/green side but nice beam! And they sure beat SF purple/blue!


----------



## afraidofdark

I received my Onion Ring today, along with a full complement of LED color choices :thumbsup: I'm up too late but I wanted to share with you all my joy at getting to finally play with this superb creation. 

The packaging was impressively organized 





I tried warm white LEDs first, the initial LED installation was very snug, later installations were a bit easier (but the LEDs are still firmly seated once installed). 





All the screw holes lined up perfectly (though I only used the one indicated hole for my test installs). And as someone reported in the sales thread, the fivemega strion socket (pictured) works like a charm. I also tested a Lumens Factory lamp assembly, with no problems.





And here we have some warm white light! I did not adjust the current trim pot at all, the default setting seems to be similar to the brightness of the LEDs on the stock ring.





Here's some green LEDs. You can see in the beamshot that they are indeed much nicer/smoother than the Surefire factory green ones.









Blue LEDs are a very nice blue. 





Here's your standard going-to-the-circus A2, one yellow, one amber, and one cyan LED :nana:





I think my favorite colors are the warm white and the UV (the UV works really well without a lot of extra visible purple light). I left the warm white LEDs in for now. 

Koala this is an amazing accomplishment. The planning and thought that went into the Onion Ring is obvious when you are working with it. I can't imagine the skill that must have been required for its execution (koalas must be very dexterous). Thank you so much for bringing this level of customization to all of us A2 lovers!


----------



## ASheep

Got my Onion Ring today, played with all the different colours, the Warm White is a lot yellower than I like, but still alright, the amber is lovely, the UV are cool, but not super useful, and some really dim red LEDs that I found in my garage are in it now, to give it a super low low 
Thanks Koala!


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

My Onion Ring arrived today. Thanks, Koala, for all your work putting together such a great product. All my screws line up perfectly with the holes in my A2's head and installation was simple. 

I've always wanted a green A2 and, with the Onion Ring, I think my light is better than what SureFire sells. I also tried the warm white LEDs but they were a bit too warm for my taste. It's great now to have LED colour choices for my light.


----------



## Machete God

Anyone know where to get yellow-green LEDs like those used in the YG variants of the A2?


----------



## koala

Hey guys the 5mm are Warm White not Neutral White, so it's 3500K and below.

The Sharp CRI (83-85) rated LEDs are here! I had to raise them close to the lens for maximum flood. I am not sure how well the reflector works with the LEDs when lowered, I will try tomorrow when I shorten the leads.

The domed LED is a 3 parallel die 0.5W 150mA 35Lumens. Mounted on the Onion Ring it will be severely under-driven. Not sure how this affects the CRI. There is a wide range of color temperature selection. The flat top PLCC2 LED is a regular 20mA 5 Lumens, available in 3000K and 3500K. 

I tried them with the incan bulb, whoaaa I must say the color temperature is very close. The PLCC2 shown here is 3500K and domed LED is 4000K. I let the pictures do the talking, beamshots tomorrow.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

:thumbsup: Looking good Koala!


----------



## Machete God

My Onion Ring arrived yesterday, so here's my tale and some pictures.

I ordered the LEDs without koala's prepping, as it looked simple enough to do. It is, provided you have the right tools!

Upon pulling it out, I realised there was no way I was going to get my hammer drill to hold a 5mm LED so that I could file away the skirting around it (the LED). You should have better luck with an impact drill 

To cut a long story (involving an angle grinder) short, I finally turned to my Leatherman key-chain tool for my filing and cutting needs...






This is all you need to prepare your LEDs for the Onion Ring. It might not be the best tools for the job, though  

I dare say I did a pretty okay job, but it took me close to an hour for a set of 3 LEDs 

I tried the white LEDs first. For some reason, the beam was dimmer than the original white LEDs of my A2. So I prepared and then tried the green ones.

Here's a white wall shot of the green LEDs, the A2 was about a metre away from the wall.






Conclusions:
- 5mm LEDs won't fit into the drill chuck of Bosch Rotary Hammers
- Leave the legs of the LED until you've finished filing, they're a great help in holding on to the LED
- I think I like the 'bio-hazard' beam pattern of the original LEDs better... perhaps if I altered the height of the LEDs... [EDIT] altering the height doesn't make much of a difference, it's the focus of the LEDs that matter, and there's no way of changing that without trimming material off the LED dome


----------



## ejot

Koala, very nicely done! I prepped a few sets of LEDs and put in my first Onion Ring today, and everything fit/went together/worked perfectly. You have put together a great product. 

I made a little PVC jig for trimming the legs. Just a base with a 5mm hole and a little bead with two holes, about 3.9mm thick. Just push gently down on the bead and trim with a diagonal cutting ... voila 4mm on the dot. 










Machete God said:


> I dare say I did a pretty okay job, but it took me close to an hour for a set of 3 LEDs


 


Oh man, that's brutal. I'd happily to trim up to ~10 sets of LEDs on my lathe for anyone. Totally gratis of course.  The only caveat is, the cut might be off center by a few thou. To get every one perfectly centered ... :shakehead ... I'm not a machinist, and I don't have that kind of time. 
Otherwise, the result is a nice clean cut, and I can crank them out pretty quick. Anyone interested, just shoot me a PM. 














And again, Koala.... :twothumbs


----------



## computernut

I wasn't a big fan of the amber LEDs due to the shape of the beam. Tonight I sanded them down to make the beam more diffuse and now they're perfect. I still think the Yellow/Green LEDs are a nicer colour but too dim with the stock ring. I might have to track down some Y/G LEDs now.


----------



## Machete God

ejot said:


> Koala, very nicely done! I prepped a few sets of LEDs and put in my first Onion Ring today, and everything fit/went together/worked perfectly. You have put together a great product.


+1



> _I made a little PVC jig for trimming the legs. Just a base with a 5mm hole and a little bead with two holes, about 3.9mm thick. Just push gently down on the bead and trim with a diagonal cutting ... voila 4mm on the dot._


That looks handy indeed, kudos for your inventiveness!



> _Oh man, that's brutal. I'd happily to trim up to ~10 sets of LEDs on my lathe for anyone. Totally gratis of course.  The only caveat is, the cut might be off center by a few thou. To get every one perfectly centered ... :shakehead ... I'm not a machinist, and I don't have that kind of time.
> Otherwise, the result is a nice clean cut, and I can crank them out pretty quick. Anyone interested, just shoot me a PM. _


That's a mighty generous offer! Other CPFers in the 'states may benefit from your generosity, but I won't be taking you up on it. I live halfway across the planet and an hour is much quicker than a month for a round trip! Although, it would probably be worth the time if I sent all my remaining LEDs at once. Hmm... 

Anyway, I've "fine-tuned" my filing skills to take under 15 minutes for a set, and I don't particularly mind taking the time to file them. "Fine-tuned" because the results aren't particularly pleasing to look at when I do them that quick, but it doesn't seem to harm the beam or the LED in any way. Also, I've taken to carrying a packet with me and bringing them out to file whenever my hands are free since I always have the Leatherman with me. Although inevitably, questions get asked on why I would be filing LEDs... so I bring out my A2 to show off the latest colour in it at the moment 



>


That's a very professional looking result! If anyone is worried that the 0.015 offset might cause the LEDs to possibly not fit into the reflector holes, bear in mind that SureFire's stock LEDs are not filed down at all. Koala's LEDs are just a tad too big to fit through without being filed down, and any 5mm LED filed to look like the one in ejot's picture will definitely fit.



computernut said:


> I wasn't a big fan of the amber LEDs due to the shape of the beam. Tonight I sanded them down to make the beam more diffuse and now they're perfect. I still think the Yellow/Green LEDs are a nicer colour but too dim with the stock ring. I might have to track down some Y/G LEDs now.


I'm also looking for Y/G, could you kindly let me know if you manage to find some! :thanks:


----------



## computernut

Koala, you're a genius! Those machine sockets makes swapping LEDs so easy! I went to a local electronics parts shop and bought some Y/G, and white LEDs. I sanded down the skirts and tried them out. The Y/G is more on the yellow side than the stock SF ones and once sanded down for diffusion are way too dim. The white ones on the other hand are fairly bright but I haven't sanded them all the way down yet. The colour of the white is very cold but they aren't blue LEDs coated in yellow phosphors so it doesn't have the angry blue rings of the stock SF ones. So it's going to be fun shopping around for 5mm LEDs to experiment with.

Thanks Koala for your hard work!


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Koala - How are the Sharp High CRIs coming along? Did the under-driving affect the CRI? Did shortening the leads work? If not, do the tall leads cause a shadow in the incan's beam? Which LED domed/undomed works better in the A2 so far?



Koala said:


> I'll let the pictures do the talking, beamshots tomorrow.


----------



## jellydonut

Hey koala

How would the onion rings deal with an A2 running on two AW IMR 16340s (max. 4.2V each)?


----------



## koala

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Koala - How are the Sharp High CRIs coming along?



Sorry no time to do anything to them yet. I don't know how well they will be accepted because they are all flood and not focused so it's actually quite dim. I also need to find something with long leads to attach them to if they are to be supplied.

I also changed my post above to "CRI rated" instead of "High CRI", because in my opinion, High CRI should be reserved for LEDs in the range of 90s. If I address these 83-85 CRI rated LEDs as High CRI then it would be misleading. 

I will work on them again after serving batch two.



jellydonut said:


> Hey koala
> 
> How would the onion rings deal with an A2 running on two AW IMR 16340s (max. 4.2V each)?



From the first post... (i'm not liable for, if your using onion rings or rechargeable with your SF A2)


> *A2 dumb LED rings (Onion Ring)
> Quick Specs
> *1) Linear constant current regulation, 3 individual channel.
> 2) Adjustable output 2-38mA per LED via trimpot.
> 3) Accepts Rechargeable Lithium-Ion.


----------



## jellydonut

Aw, sheesh.. I skimmed through both this and the sales post, and searched for 'IMR' and '16340' in vain.Sorry for not reading properly.

I'm in for three onion rings in the next run


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Koala - Any updates on the CRIs? Also, did you get my note on the PayPal?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

For the guys who mix & match LEDs. How do you differentiate between them when you take them out? 

I would love to experiment with different color combinations, but am afraid I will never get the colors in the right bag after I start mixing them.


----------



## koala

Get a set of permanent color marker and mark the base of the LED according to the emitter color. Sorry for the inconvenience.




Flashlight Aficionado said:


> For the guys who mix & match LEDs. How do you differentiate between them when you take them out?
> 
> I would love to experiment with different color combinations, but am afraid I will never get the colors in the right bag after I start mixing them.


----------



## Machete God

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> For the guys who mix & match LEDs. How do you differentiate between them when you take them out?
> 
> I would love to experiment with different color combinations, but am afraid I will never get the colors in the right bag after I start mixing them.



A button cell makes testing the colour quick and easy even if I manage to get them mixed up, I use a 2025 or 2032 :twothumbs This method may be over-driving the LEDs though. Is it? (the cells are 3.0V each)


----------



## afraidofdark

I just changed out my onion's LEDs to amber/orange for the holiday ... Happy Halloween!


----------



## MakeNoobslookNoob

Koala

Any chance of you doing a hybrid of your Onion Ring and the flashing/light modes that Aviatrix had?

That would likely be the Holy Grail for the A2.


----------



## koala

Possible but not anytime soon. I am working on something else for the A2, I will post a prototype if the solution is viable otherwise we jump straight to the rings you mention.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Koala - Any updates on the CRIs?


----------



## MakeNoobslookNoob

I don't suppose you can tell us what you're working on and an idea of timescale?


----------



## koala

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Koala - Any updates on the CRIs?



I have the LEDs but no suitable positive and negative carrier for it. I am thinking of soldering directly to the pads then a dab of epoxy. 



MakeNoobslookNoob said:


> I don't suppose you can tell us what you're working on and an idea of timescale?



I jumped the gun once I am not going to repeat the same mistake again. I am in the process of moving house, there's a lot to do in the next few weeks. I won't be able to put as much time as I usually do.


----------

